# Il Milan ora rischia di perdere Jackson Martinez: c'è l'Atletico.



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

Clamorosa notizia riportata dalla Gazzetta dello Sport. Quando sembrava tutto fatto per Jackson Martinez al Milan, ecco l'inserimento a sorpresa dell'Atletico Madrid. Il club spagnolo avrebbe deciso di puntare sul colombiano per sostituire Mandzukic finito alla Juve. E Simeone sembra fare sul serio.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti. Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-jackson-martinez-e-vicinissimo-al-milan-vt29057-79.html


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

Sarebbe ridicolo.


----------



## Jaqen (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dalla Gazzetta dello Sport. Quando sembrava tutto fatto per Jackson Martinez al Milan, ecco l'inserimento a sorpresa dell'Atletico Madrid. Il club spagnolo avrebbe deciso di puntare sul colombiano per sostituire Mandzukic finito alla Juve. E Simeone sembra fare sul serio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti. Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-jackson-martinez-e-vicinissimo-al-milan-vt29057-79.html



L'ho letto anche nei giorni che ero a Barcellona.
per me anche queste sono pure indiscrezioni dettate dal fatto che la Columbia non ci ha ancora permesso di ufficializzare Martinez.. ma è tutto fatto.


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

Sarebbe un'altra figuraccia imbarazzante.Francamente non ne posso più di questa società.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dalla Gazzetta dello Sport. Quando sembrava tutto fatto per Jackson Martinez al Milan, ecco l'inserimento a sorpresa dell'Atletico Madrid. Il club spagnolo avrebbe deciso di puntare sul colombiano per sostituire Mandzukic finito alla Juve. E Simeone sembra fare sul serio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti. Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-jackson-martinez-e-vicinissimo-al-milan-vt29057-79.html




Ennesima figuraccia in arrivo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dalla Gazzetta dello Sport. Quando sembrava tutto fatto per Jackson Martinez al Milan, ecco l'inserimento a sorpresa dell'Atletico Madrid. Il club spagnolo avrebbe deciso di puntare sul colombiano per sostituire Mandzukic finito alla Juve. E Simeone sembra fare sul serio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti. Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-jackson-martinez-e-vicinissimo-al-milan-vt29057-79.html



Hanno ripreso la news di stamattina di As, quindi aspetto PEdullà Di Marzio che dicano qualcosa, beh se confermano per forza se non chiudi subito è logico che poi si svegliano pure le altre. Certo che se è vero passiamo da Kondo,JM Ibra al nulla totale.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dalla Gazzetta dello Sport. Quando sembrava tutto fatto per Jackson Martinez al Milan, ecco l'inserimento a sorpresa dell'Atletico Madrid. Il club spagnolo avrebbe deciso di puntare sul colombiano per sostituire Mandzukic finito alla Juve. E Simeone sembra fare sul serio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti. Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-jackson-martinez-e-vicinissimo-al-milan-vt29057-79.html



 non mi sorprendo di niente. Siamo ridicoli (Galliani)


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dalla Gazzetta dello Sport. Quando sembrava tutto fatto per Jackson Martinez al Milan, ecco l'inserimento a sorpresa dell'Atletico Madrid. Il club spagnolo avrebbe deciso di puntare sul colombiano per sostituire Mandzukic finito alla Juve. E Simeone sembra fare sul serio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti. Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-jackson-martinez-e-vicinissimo-al-milan-vt29057-79.html



Tutto è congelato perché si aspettano i soldi di Bee dopo l'ufficialità di quest'ultimo. Fininvest non vuole anticipare nulla. Ecco perché si è in stallo. Speriamo aspettino o altrimenti salta tutto.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dalla Gazzetta dello Sport. Quando sembrava tutto fatto per Jackson Martinez al Milan, ecco l'inserimento a sorpresa dell'Atletico Madrid. Il club spagnolo avrebbe deciso di puntare sul colombiano per sostituire Mandzukic finito alla Juve. E Simeone sembra fare sul serio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti. Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-jackson-martinez-e-vicinissimo-al-milan-vt29057-79.html



Non scherziamo ragazzi galliani è pappa e ciccia con l'atletico madrid, nell'ultimo mese si saranno incontrati una decina di volte, non farebbero mai uno sgarbo al milan e a galliani. E poi anche gandini ha confermato che mancano solo le visite mediche


----------



## hiei87 (20 Giugno 2015)

Non mi stupisco affatto. E' chiaro che qualcosa sia andato storto, è chiaro che lui non possa aspettarci a vita.


----------



## Sotiris (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dalla Gazzetta dello Sport. Quando sembrava tutto fatto per Jackson Martinez al Milan, ecco l'inserimento a sorpresa dell'Atletico Madrid. Il club spagnolo avrebbe deciso di puntare sul colombiano per sostituire Mandzukic finito alla Juve. E Simeone sembra fare sul serio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti. Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-jackson-martinez-e-vicinissimo-al-milan-vt29057-79.html



Stiamo attenti perché può essere benissimo una panzanata come no, infatti A Bola, in particolare, da quando Pinto da Costa se n'è uscito con "JM ha scelto il Milan" non ha mai battezzato con certezza questa strada, mai, ha parlato di Atletico Madrid anche prima di oggi, prima della cessione di Mandzukic. Forse qualche giornalista è in contatto diretto con JM.
Faccio notare un'altra cosa, Pompeo, quello che parla sempre, non è mai stato indicato come il referente per l'operazione con l'Atletico, anche oggi identificato con Mendes.


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dalla Gazzetta dello Sport. Quando sembrava tutto fatto per Jackson Martinez al Milan, ecco l'inserimento a sorpresa dell'Atletico Madrid. Il club spagnolo avrebbe deciso di puntare sul colombiano per sostituire Mandzukic finito alla Juve. E Simeone sembra fare sul serio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti. Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-jackson-martinez-e-vicinissimo-al-milan-vt29057-79.html



Quest'altra è una trattativa non tanto logica,con la storia delle visite rimandate. Aspettiamo e vediamo,io non ho sensazioni positive e dunque non mi stupirei.


----------



## alcyppa (20 Giugno 2015)

Ovviamente.
Non chiudendo le trattative ci si ritrova in queste situazioni.


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo ragazzi galliani è pappa e ciccia con l'atletico madrid, nell'ultimo mese si saranno incontrati una decina di volte, non farebbero mai uno sgarbo al milan e a galliani. E poi anche gandini ha confermato che mancano solo le visite mediche



A parte che a farsi sti problemi degli sgarbi è solo Galliani,ma poi noi non abbiamo conluso NULLA col giocatore quindi ci sta che un'altra squadra si inserisca.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (20 Giugno 2015)

Stessa storia di Kondogbia.
L'operazione sbandierata ai 4 venti non è chiusa: manca la firma del giocatore, non solo le visite mediche.
Secondo me anche qui stiamo aspettando che entrino i quattrini di Bee o una garanzia che arriveranno.
Perchè Bee (o chi per esso) non intervenga, non si capisce bene, può essere che aspetti la conferma dello stadio oppure che stia giocando sporco. Di fatto non si muove.l
Nel frattempo il giocatore può trattare con chi vuole.
Io mi sono già messo il cuore in pace


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dalla Gazzetta dello Sport. Quando sembrava tutto fatto per Jackson Martinez al Milan, ecco l'inserimento a sorpresa dell'Atletico Madrid. Il club spagnolo avrebbe deciso di puntare sul colombiano per sostituire Mandzukic finito alla Juve. E Simeone sembra fare sul serio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti. Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-jackson-martinez-e-vicinissimo-al-milan-vt29057-79.html



che sia reale o mediatico, si chiama effetto domino.
E nel calcio queste cose contano più delle "eeeeeh siamo il Milan".


----------



## Isao (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Tutto è congelato perché si aspettano i soldi di Bee dopo l'ufficialità di quest'ultimo. Fininvest non vuole anticipare nulla. Ecco perché si è in stallo. Speriamo aspettino o altrimenti salta tutto.



Sono sempre più sicuro che sia così. E' ovvio che in tutte le trattative ci sia qualcosa che non va. Credo che quel qualcosa sia che non c'è disponibilità immediata quindi andiamo a trattare per acquistare in futuro. Ovviamente nel frattempo si inseriscono altre squadre con disponibilità immediata. Se fosse vero quanto sto dicendo, la strategia mediatica di Galliani è da incommensurabile pirla.


----------



## sion (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Tutto è congelato perché si aspettano i soldi di Bee dopo l'ufficialità di quest'ultimo. Fininvest non vuole anticipare nulla. Ecco perché si è in stallo. Speriamo aspettino o altrimenti salta tutto.


queste sono storie create semplicemente da te e dalle tue supposizioni insieme ad altri utenti..nessuno sa niente


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Stessa storia di Kondogbia.
> L'operazione sbandierata ai 4 venti non è chiusa: manca la firma del giocatore, non solo le visite mediche.
> *Secondo me anche qui stiamo aspettando che entrino i quattrini di Bee o una garanzia che arriveranno.*
> Perchè Bee (o chi per esso) non intervenga, non si capisce bene, può essere che aspetti la conferma dello stadio oppure che stia giocando sporco. Di fatto non si muove.l
> ...



Concordo al 100%.


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> queste sono storie create semplicemente da te e dalle tue supposizioni insieme ad altri utenti..nessuno sa niente



Lo ha detto anche Suma, che essendo vicino alla società dovrebbe saperle certe cose.


----------



## sion (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Lo ha detto anche Suma, che essendo vicino alla società dovrebbe saperle certe cose.



non mi pare che abbia detto queste..parlava in linea generale...ma cmq metti caso oggi ufficializzassimo kondogbia poi vediamo le teorie complottistiche se hanno ancora senso..

cioe' andiamo a offrire soldi e ingaggi ai giocatori cosi,per passatempo secondo voi


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> non mi pare che abbia detto queste..parlava in linea generale...ma cmq metti caso oggi ufficializzassimo kondogbia poi vediamo le teorie complottistiche se hanno ancora senso..
> 
> cioe' andiamo a offrire soldi e ingaggi ai giocatori cosi,per passatempo secondo voi



Non c'è nessuna teoria complottistica. Almeno non da parte mia. Io ritengo che Bee entri in società e che non stia affatto giocando sporco. Dico solamente che si aspetta di ufficializzare la cessione delle quote e quindi di incassare soldi freschi dallo stesso per poi chiudere le trattative. Nient'altro.


----------



## Petrecte (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dalla Gazzetta dello Sport. Quando sembrava tutto fatto per Jackson Martinez al Milan, ecco l'inserimento a sorpresa dell'Atletico Madrid. Il club spagnolo avrebbe deciso di puntare sul colombiano per sostituire Mandzukic finito alla Juve. E Simeone sembra fare sul serio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti. Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-jackson-martinez-e-vicinissimo-al-milan-vt29057-79.html


Ci manca solo questa .... poi il geometra deve scomparire dalla faccia della terra .....


----------



## Memories of the Time (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non c'è nessuna teoria complottistica. Almeno non da parte mia. Io ritengo che Bee entri in società e che non stia affatto giocando sporco. Dico solamente che si aspetta di ufficializzare la cessione delle quote e quindi di incassare soldi freschi dallo stesso per poi chiudere le trattative. Nient'altro.


Sì ma se non ho capito male si ufficializza a metà agosto ^^"


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dalla Gazzetta dello Sport. Quando sembrava tutto fatto per Jackson Martinez al Milan, ecco l'inserimento a sorpresa dell'Atletico Madrid. Il club spagnolo avrebbe deciso di puntare sul colombiano per sostituire Mandzukic finito alla Juve. E Simeone sembra fare sul serio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti. Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-jackson-martinez-e-vicinissimo-al-milan-vt29057-79.html



Sarebbe una roba devastante, nel senso che verrebbero meno tutte le certezze su Bee. Però restiamo calmi, non diamo giudizi affrettati e vediamo come si conclude la vicenda.


----------



## sion (20 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Sì ma se non ho capito male si ufficializza a metà agosto ^^"



si ufficializza appena la colombia esce dalla copa america o al piu' tardi i primi di luglio


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Sì ma se non ho capito male si ufficializza a metà agosto ^^"



Berlusconi disse che forse anticipavano l'ufficialità con Bee. Vediamo che succede.


----------



## Memories of the Time (20 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> si ufficializza appena la colombia esce dalla copa america o al piu' tardi i primi di luglio



Dicevo il passaggio di Bee


----------



## Schism75 (20 Giugno 2015)

Stasera tifiamo tutti per il Perù. Così la Colombia esce e vediamo che succede.


----------



## sion (20 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Dicevo il passaggio di Bee



ah ok allora si..scusami avevo inteso di jackson


----------



## Marilson (20 Giugno 2015)

disastro su tutta la linea


----------



## koti (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dalla Gazzetta dello Sport. Quando sembrava tutto fatto per Jackson Martinez al Milan, ecco l'inserimento a sorpresa dell'Atletico Madrid. Il club spagnolo avrebbe deciso di puntare sul colombiano per sostituire Mandzukic finito alla Juve. E Simeone sembra fare sul serio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti. Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-jackson-martinez-e-vicinissimo-al-milan-vt29057-79.html


Di Marzio che dice?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Giugno 2015)

inizio a spazientirmi


----------



## Hammer (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dalla Gazzetta dello Sport. Quando sembrava tutto fatto per Jackson Martinez al Milan, ecco l'inserimento a sorpresa dell'Atletico Madrid. Il club spagnolo avrebbe deciso di puntare sul colombiano per sostituire Mandzukic finito alla Juve. E Simeone sembra fare sul serio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti. Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-jackson-martinez-e-vicinissimo-al-milan-vt29057-79.html



Su questo sono abbastanza tranquillo, invece. Al momento di uscita della Colombia dalla Copa si firma e si ufficializza. Poi siamo a strettissimo contatto con l'Atletico.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Stasera tifiamo tutti per il Perù. Così la Colombia esce e vediamo che succede.



giocano domenica.


----------



## sion (20 Giugno 2015)

calma ragazzi calma..sono notizie che escono fuori senza fonti certe..persino suma ha detto che la trattativa e' conclusa,dai


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Giugno 2015)

Sarebbe ridicolo, ma almeno eviteremmo di avere un attaccante di dubbio valore strapagato in rosa


----------



## Schism75 (20 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> giocano domenica.



Stanotte,1:30, mi pareva di aver letto.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

la trattativa è conclusa, ma c'è un ma. Il ragazzo non ha firmato. Ergo se qualche squadra che fa la champions, paga la clausola, e offre ingaggio importante, a quel punto è tutto nelle mani del giocatore. E viste le ultime dichiarazioni ho la sensazione che preferisca altro. O fanno firmare subito o allora c'è il serio rischio di perderlo. Sono convinto inoltre che la mossa della juve di prendere immediatamente mandzukic sia stata anche per questo, ovvero dare la possiiblità all'atletico di disporre di più soldi per poter eventualmente aggredire su martinez. In un solo colpo la juve si è rafforzata e ci ha messo in difficoltà. Strategie che un tempo erano nostre.


----------



## sion (20 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Stanotte,1:30, mi pareva di aver letto.



no domani sera ore 21 colombia-peru'


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dalla Gazzetta dello Sport. Quando sembrava tutto fatto per Jackson Martinez al Milan, ecco l'inserimento a sorpresa dell'Atletico Madrid. Il club spagnolo avrebbe deciso di puntare sul colombiano per sostituire Mandzukic finito alla Juve. E Simeone sembra fare sul serio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti. Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-jackson-martinez-e-vicinissimo-al-milan-vt29057-79.html



Dopo la serataccia di ieri sera su kondogbia ero praticamente certo di trovare questa notizia la mattina seguente 
Sarebbe veramente un incubo e il de profundis per ogni sogno di rilancio, al di là del mancato arrivo del giocatore in sè sarebbe un segnale negativo quasi definitivo.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Stessa storia di Kondogbia.
> L'operazione sbandierata ai 4 venti non è chiusa: *manca la firma del giocatore, non solo le visite mediche*.
> Secondo me anche qui stiamo aspettando che entrino i quattrini di Bee o una garanzia che arriveranno.
> Perchè Bee (o chi per esso) non intervenga, non si capisce bene, può essere che aspetti la conferma dello stadio oppure che stia giocando sporco. Di fatto non si muove.l
> ...



Senza visite mediche non fai firmare. Metti che vai a farlo firmare e tra 2 settimane a fine coppa gli fai fare le visite e saltano fuori problemi? ti trovi un giocatore rotto sulle spalle senza possibilità di tornare indietro.
Il problema del Milan è (ammesso che quel che si è letto sia vero) non avere la certezza della parola di JM.


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

JM non è ufficiale solo perchè è impegnato in Copa America.


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Senza visite mediche non fai firmare. Metti che vai a farlo firmare e tra 2 settimane a fine coppa gli fai fare le visite e saltano fuori problemi? ti trovi un giocatore rotto sulle spalle senza possibilità di tornare indietro.
> Il problema del Milan è (ammesso che quel che si è letto sia vero) non avere la certezza della parola di JM.



Si ma qualcuno non ragiona su ste cose.


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

Secondo Di Marzio l'Atletico potrebbe far firmare JM senza le visite mediche.


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2015)

Non ci avevo pensato all'Atlético. Aspettiamo dopo la Copa America. Ma secondo me mancano solo le visite mediche.


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] no copia incolla. Al prossimo, ban


----------



## osvaldobusatti (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non c'è nessuna teoria complottistica. Almeno non da parte mia. *Io ritengo che Bee entri in società e che non stia affatto giocando sporco.* Dico solamente che si aspetta di ufficializzare la cessione delle quote e quindi di incassare soldi freschi dallo stesso per poi chiudere le trattative. Nient'altro.



Il problema non è Bee, è chi ci sta dietro: la Doyen, ormai lo sanno tutti.
E Lucas (doyen) sta toccando con mano le difficoltà del Milan sul mercato, ma non fa nulla per sbloccare la situazione.
Il contratto con Bee è pronto, SB è d'accordo, lo ha anticipato da Lugano. Però tutto rimane ancora in sospeso.
A chi giova? Proviamo a rispondere a questa domanda.
Ovvio, la mia è solo un'ipotesi, una sensazione. 
E' possibile sia in corso una guerra per la maggioranza del Milan?
E' possibile che si attenda la conferma per la costruzione dello Stadio perchè tutto si sblocchi?
Lo sapremo col tempo.


----------



## Brain84 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dalla Gazzetta dello Sport. Quando sembrava tutto fatto per Jackson Martinez al Milan, ecco l'inserimento a sorpresa dell'Atletico Madrid. Il club spagnolo avrebbe deciso di puntare sul colombiano per sostituire Mandzukic finito alla Juve. E Simeone sembra fare sul serio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti. Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-jackson-martinez-e-vicinissimo-al-milan-vt29057-79.html



Mi sa tanto di bufala. Se il Milan sapesse dell'Atletico, avrebbe già fatto firmare JM senza visite.


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata dalla Gazzetta dello Sport. Quando sembrava tutto fatto per Jackson Martinez al Milan, ecco l'inserimento a sorpresa dell'Atletico Madrid. Il club spagnolo avrebbe deciso di puntare sul colombiano per sostituire Mandzukic finito alla Juve. E Simeone sembra fare sul serio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti. Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-jackson-martinez-e-vicinissimo-al-milan-vt29057-79.html


Il sogno sta diventando un incubo.


----------



## Kaw (20 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: l'Atletico Madrid pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria e farebbe firmare Jackson Martinez prima delle visite mediche.
Data l'onerosità dell'operazione, il Milan non intende anticipare la firma del contratto prima delle visite mediche. Il club rossonero resta comunque tranquillo.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'Atletico Madrid pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria e farebbe firmare Jackson Martinez prima delle visite mediche.
> Data l'onerosità dell'operazione, il Milan non intende anticipare la firma del contratto prima delle visite mediche. Il clun rossonero resta comunque tranquillo.*



Facciamo ridere...veramente ridere


----------



## Schism75 (20 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> no domani sera ore 21 colombia-peru'



Ok, chiedo venia! Il succo non cambia, forza Perù


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'Atletico Madrid pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria e farebbe firmare Jackson Martinez prima delle visite mediche.
> Data l'onerosità dell'operazione, il Milan non intende anticipare la firma del contratto prima delle visite mediche. Il clun rossonero resta comunque tranquillo.*



Le visite quindi sono una scusa, all'Atletico non frega niente di tutto ciò.


----------



## Tic (20 Giugno 2015)

Ragà,lo perdiamo e prendono Pato, me lo sento


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le visite quindi sono una scusa, all'Atletico non frega niente di tutto ciò.



Ovvio,il giocatore è integro.Nelle tre stagioni al Porto ha avuto un solo infortunio muscolare.Evidentemente c'è dell'altro.


----------



## vitrich86 (20 Giugno 2015)

sarebbe a dir poco imbarazzante se ci facciamo infinocchiare così...ormai non so più cosa pensare siamo alla deriva


----------



## Snake (20 Giugno 2015)

è chiaro che è una scusa, non c'è manco bisogno che vi faccia la lista dei giocatori che abbiamo annunciato prima che facessero le visite mediche....


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Perdere Jackson mi darebbe molto ma molto più fastidio di perdere kondocoso. Non scherziamo questo va portato a milanello.


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'Atletico Madrid pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria e farebbe firmare Jackson Martinez prima delle visite mediche.
> Data l'onerosità dell'operazione, il Milan non intende anticipare la firma del contratto prima delle visite mediche. Il club rossonero resta comunque tranquillo.*



Brutta storia anche questa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Giugno 2015)

Se perdiamo anche questo voglio minimo le dimissioni di Galliani.


----------



## Julian Ross (20 Giugno 2015)

Perderlo sarebbe un danno tecnico e di immagine irrecuperabile.


----------



## kollaps (20 Giugno 2015)

Notizie che escono tutte dalla stessa bocca, sfamata da Galliani.
Sembrano trattative impossibili, che alla fine vinceremo e sembreremo imbattibili.
Soliti teatri.


----------



## kAYz (20 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Se perdiamo anche questo voglio minimo le dimissioni di Galliani.



Quindi secondo te dovrebbero ufficializzare un calciatore prima delle visite mediche. Giusto colpa di Galliani.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Notizie che escono tutte dalla stessa bocca, sfamata da Galliani.
> Sembrano trattative impossibili, che alla fine vinceremo e sembreremo imbattibili.
> Soliti teatri.



assolutamente falso! di marzio riporta i media spagnoli e portoghesi. Altro che imbattibili. Rischiamo seriamente di perderlo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Tutto è congelato perché si aspettano i soldi di Bee dopo l'ufficialità di quest'ultimo. Fininvest non vuole anticipare nulla. Ecco perché si è in stallo. Speriamo aspettino o altrimenti salta tutto.


Allora non dicessero cavolate sul fatto che Berlusconi anticipa i soldi. Berlusconi non sta anticipando una beata mazza. Come fai a trattare con i "pagherò"? E' semplicemente ridicolo.


----------



## Casnop (20 Giugno 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'Atletico Madrid pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria e farebbe firmare Jackson Martinez prima delle visite mediche.
> Data l'onerosità dell'operazione, il Milan non intende anticipare la firma del contratto prima delle visite mediche. Il club rossonero resta comunque tranquillo.*



Come con Kondgobia: tentativo estremo di terzi su giocatori su cui c'è già il Milan con accordi complessivi su club e giocatore. Piuttosto maldestri questi approcci, aggiungerei.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Come con Kondgobia: tentativo estremo di terzi su giocatori su cui c'è già il Milan con accordi complessivi su club e giocatore. Piuttosto maldestri questi approcci, aggiungerei.



e inaspettati...l'atletico madrid dovrebbe essere una società amica e invece....


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

Maronna mia si salvi chi può


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

Lo stiamo perdendo.







Ma per favore


----------



## Byte01 (20 Giugno 2015)

Martinez è da portare a Milanello, mi piace molto per come fa reparto per il fiuto del goal e per la tecnica individuale.
non bisogna mollare e chiudere in fretta....le aste al rialzo sono sempre dietro l'angolo


----------



## Casnop (20 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Lo stiamo perdendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bella... Bravo, Roger.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Giugno 2015)

Se lo perdiamo, Galliani dovrebbe dimettersi.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (20 Giugno 2015)

tutta fuffa...l'Atletico ha preso Vietto


----------



## Tobi (20 Giugno 2015)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se lo perdiamo, Galliani dovrebbe dimettersi.




Ma mi spiegate che cosa deve fare galliani? Ha portato i soldi al club ha offerto un ingaggio importante al giocatore, non lo puo mica rapire. Le nostre offerte sono state fatte. Sta a loro decidere


----------



## pazzomania (20 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma mi spiegate che cosa deve fare galliani? Ha portato i soldi al club ha offerto un ingaggio importante al giocatore, non lo puo mica rapire. Le nostre offerte sono state fatte. Sta a loro decidere



Prepariamoci alla lapidazione di Galliani, poi appena (se) confermeranno Kondogbia e Martinez, tutti di nuovo sul carro!!!

E viiiiaaaaaaa.....


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

in questo caso galliani c'entra poco e niente...mi stupisco eventualmente dell'atteggiamento dell'atletico, società amica. Però non capisco una cosa, l'atletico chiuderebbe il tutto senza problemi mentre noi ancora fermi con ste benedette visite mediche. Ma un atto di forza no? cavolo dopo la partita col perù fatele ste benedette visite.


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma quando abbiamo preso bonaventura gli abbiamo fatto fare le visite mediche prima della firma?Bah


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ma quando abbiamo preso bonaventura gli abbiamo fatto fare le visite mediche prima della firma?Bah



beh però bonaventura non ci è costato 35 cucuzze


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> beh però bonaventura non ci è costato 35 cucuzze



ok ma stiamo parlando,ripeto,di un giocatore perfettamente integro.le visite sarebbero solo una formalità,a meno che non abbia i denti storti.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ma quando abbiamo preso bonaventura gli abbiamo fatto fare le visite mediche prima della firma?Bah



Beh.. la Juve ultimo esempio di acquisto costoso, prima di far firmare Dybala gli ha fatto svolgere le visite mediche


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Prepariamoci alla lapidazione di Galliani, poi appena (se) confermeranno Kondogbia e Martinez, tutti di nuovo sul carro!!!
> 
> E viiiiaaaaaaa.....



Ma quale carro, ancora con sti carri... Galliani ha in mano il cash, e non poco a quanto pare, se non riesce a prendere Jackson Martinez l'unico carro su cui dovrebbe salire è quello della fattoria col fieno sopra, così si da alle attività agricole che sono più consone alle sue competenze


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> ok ma stiamo parlando,ripeto,di un giocatore perfettamente integro.le visite sarebbero solo una formalità,a meno che non abbia i denti storti.



si lo so, ma ci sta che prima di sborsare tanti soldi vogliano avere l'assoluta certezza sul giocatore. Tra l'altro parliamo sempre un ragazzo di 28 anni prossimo ai 29.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma quale carro, ancora con sti carri... Galliani ha in mano il cash, e non poco a quanto pare, se non riesce a prendere Jackson Martinez l'unico carro su cui dovrebbe salire è quello della fattoria col fieno sopra, così si da alle attività agricole che sono più consone alle sue competenze



ok, ma togliti un attimo il pregiudizio su Galliani.

Metti che al suo posto ci fosse Fabio Paratici.

Se Paratici non puo' andare in Cile, prendere Jackson Martinez per fargli le visite, perchè la Colombia lo vieta, cosa potrebbe fare in questo caso Paratici?


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ok, ma togliti un attimo il pregiudizio su Galliani.
> 
> Metti che al suo posto ci fosse Fabio Paratici.
> 
> Se Paratici non puo' andare in Cile, prendere Jackson Martinez per fargli le visite, perchè la Colombia lo vieta, cosa potrebbe fare in questo caso Paratici?



parataci ti portava già la firma di Martinez e se andava a Monaco i perdazzurri neanche si accorgevano che c'era andato. le trattative si fanno in silenzio. si parla solo quando hai la firma.


----------



## Hammer (20 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Prepariamoci alla lapidazione di Galliani, poi appena (se) confermeranno Kondogbia e Martinez, tutti di nuovo sul carro!!!
> 
> E viiiiaaaaaaa.....



Ma che carro, il minimo che deve fare Galliani, ora che il mantra del "non ha soldi cosa può fare poverino" è finito, è comprare Martinez senza se e senza ma.


----------



## PaulPauls (20 Giugno 2015)

ZERO........Abbonamenti!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (20 Giugno 2015)

Bonaventura è stato preso nelle ultimissime ore di mercato, non c'era nemmeno il tempo di fare le visite mediche. Comunque inizio a preoccuparmi, se perdiamo Martinez è veramente uno scandalo


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Giugno 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'Atletico Madrid pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria e farebbe firmare Jackson Martinez prima delle visite mediche.
> Data l'onerosità dell'operazione, il Milan non intende anticipare la firma del contratto prima delle visite mediche. Il club rossonero resta comunque tranquillo.*



*Quotiamo le news raga!*


----------



## Victorss (20 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> ok ma stiamo parlando,ripeto,di un giocatore perfettamente integro.le visite sarebbero solo una formalità,a meno che non abbia i denti storti.



Scusate è ma vi immaginate cosa succederebbe se, Martinez a contratto già firmato senza fare le visite entrasse gli ultimi minuti di una partita e si rompesse tibia e perone? Ma che figura di palta faremmo? Come dei dilettanti. Io ho sempre saputo che i giocatori che stanno facendo Mondiali Europei o cose del genere vengono trattati prima o dopo la competizione in ogni caso non si fanno visite ed annunci prima della fine della competizione.


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Giugno 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'Atletico Madrid pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria e farebbe firmare Jackson Martinez prima delle visite mediche.
> Data l'onerosità dell'operazione, il Milan non intende anticipare la firma del contratto prima delle visite mediche. Il club rossonero resta comunque tranquillo.*



Ma come???? Non era nostro??? Nono dovevamo stare tranquilli  

L'ho detto dall'inizio che con questi personaggi non dobbiamo essere mia tranquilli.

Comunque, mi son stufato di entrambe le trattative ma soprattutto di entrambi i giocatori che si stanno dimostrando dei mercenari assoluti, spero non vengano nessuno dei due.


----------



## markjordan (20 Giugno 2015)

ma che c'entra bee
mica paghi cash , mesi o anni
se accettassero le proposte non vi fareste domande , tutto li


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'Atletico Madrid pagherebbe la clausola rescissoria e farebbe firmare Jackson Martinez prima delle visite mediche.
> Data l'onerosità dell'operazione, il Milan non intende anticipare la firma del contratto prima delle visite mediche. Il club rossonero resta comunque tranquillo.*



Boh boh vedremo speriamo bene, in una settimana il nostro mercato sta cambiando in modo clamoroso.


----------



## Iblahimovic (20 Giugno 2015)

Occhio alla La Doyen cit.


----------



## Dave (20 Giugno 2015)

Alfredo Pedullà sul suo account di Twitter ha detto ad un tifoso del Milan di stare tranquillo, non credete a tutto quello che scrivono.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Giugno 2015)

Che agonia....


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Peppe di Stefano di sky era seriamente preoccupato sulla trattativa per martinez. Non ha detto chiaramente che l'abbiamo perso, ma ha fatto capire che l'atletico può seriamente soffiarcelo. In spagna dicono che il giocatore ha accettato la corte di simeone.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

*La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *



Mamma mia in una settimana abbiamo perso TUTTO,ecco se fino a ieri avevo il dubbio se abbonarmi o meno beh oggi mi hanno dato la risposta definitiva.


----------



## Andre96 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *


Basta mi arrendo,ho provato a sperarci e crederci ma si è capito...solito mercato,grazie Presidente sei il migliore!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *



Non era facile, ma ce l'hanno fatta


----------



## Alberto (20 Giugno 2015)

MIa personale opinione, anche quest'anno il mercato del Milan sarà "Milan beffato...", questi non hanno interesse a riportare il Milan in alto, ora sarà il turno dello stadio di proprietà e di JM, dopo Ancelotti, Ibra, Dani Alves, Kondogbia... sempre mia personale opinione questo mr bee di mestiere fa il broker... associato con la doyen che fin'ora non ci ha portato nessun vantaggio... tranne a se stessi... infilano il Milan in qualunque trattativa di loro giocatori, fanno lievitare il prezzo e poi il Milan si tira indietro (vedrete che anche JM andrà da qualche altra parte ma ad un prezzo maggiore di quello offerto da noi... morale la doyen ci guadagna e noi non prendiamo il giocatore)... d'altro canto come dicevo... Bee fa il broker e la doyen specula sui giocatori... come diceva platini che voleva bandirli dal calcio (probabilmnete non a torto)... e loro che fanno? per speculare sui giocatori si inseriscono (attraverso Bee) in una società (il Milan) e fanno giochetti tipo trattativa Kondogbia (e temo seriamente JM)... felice di sbagliarmi ma se il buon giorno si vede dal mattino...


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *



Che disastro.. su tutti i fronti.


----------



## Kaw (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *


La morte proprio.

Tutto un bluff, complimenti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Bacca... Un cesso a pedali...


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *



no per la miseria!!!!! bacca è una ciofeca...lasciatelo lì e risparmiate sti benedetti soldi. Comunque perdere martinez sarebbe una cosa clamorosa. Oggi potrebbe essere una giornata storica per il milan, nel senso negativo.


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *



Non c'è un euro ormai è ufficiale.Ci hanno preso per i fondelli un'altra volta.La cosa che mi dispiace è che dopo due anni pessimi mi stavo di nuovo appassionando come ai bei tempi,purtroppo è stata soltanto un'illusione durata poco.Maledetti.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *



Ora è lampante che i soldi non ci sono e che stiano perpretando la più grande presa in giro della storia del calcio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Giugno 2015)

Che vergogna.


----------



## Dexter (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *



Bacca AHAHAHAHAH Il gastronauta  A sto punto andiamo su Llorente  altri 15 milioni alla Giuve come per Matri e tutti contenti


----------



## Julian Ross (20 Giugno 2015)

La vergogna totale.

La morte del Milan. 
Bee e la Doyen sono l'ennesima pagliacciata di Berlusconi.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *



Mai vista una roba del genere.....


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *


se succede questa non seguo più il milan. ora basta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *


Se perdiamo Martinez e Kondogbia devono prendere due più forti di quelli lì. SE CI SONO I SOLDI. Altrimenti è solo una pagliacciata. Gli altri fanno i fatti: la Juventus e l'Inter hanno già acquistato giocatori importanti. Galliani e Berlusconi solo chiacchiere! Pensavo che davvero si volesse rilanciare il Milan. Pensavano di farlo con Bacca???? Ma per favore, levatevi dalle scatole, sparite!


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2015)

No vabbe. Qua bisogna mettersi le mani nei capelli. Ma cosa sta succedendo!?


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *



Stavamo annegando, sono arrivati i soccorsi, ci hanno tratto in salvo e quando ci eravamo illusi di esseri fuori pericolo ci hanno ributtato in mare. Che perfidia e che sadismo


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> No vabbe. Qua bisogna mettersi le mani nei capelli. Ma cosa sta succedendo!?



Bella domanda.In tutto questo io mi chiedo che fine abbia fatto Mister Bee.


----------



## Hammer (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *



Dimissioni di Galliani.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Bella domanda.In tutto questo io mi chiedo che fine abbia fatto Mister Bee.


io invece voglio sentire cosa ha da dire quell'incompetente

se perdiamo Martinez è anche peggio di Kondogbia.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *



Su Bacca c'è la Roma da tempo. Almeno evitiamo un'altra figuraccia, per cortesia.


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *



Jackson, SÌ!!
Complimenti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *



Dimissioni.


----------



## TheZio (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *



Vogliono MALE ai tifosi.. altra spiegazione non c'è...
Che tristezza...


----------



## Tahva (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *


Ahahahaha state scherzando vero?
È la prova che il Milan non ha un euro e stava semplicemente bluffando. Che vergogna, non ho mai visto niente del genere in vent'anni che seguo la squadra. Andatevi a nascondere, siamo il nuovo zimbello del calcio.


----------



## dyablo65 (20 Giugno 2015)

rimarremo solo con il pignatone in attacco .... me lo sento


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

Io ve lo avevo detto che senza le firme ....
Dai su,ma lo posso dire che abbiamo una società di .... ? o no ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *


Ma sì, dai, perdiamoli tutti. Mi sembra la cosa più ragionevole.


----------



## neversayconte (20 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Io ve lo avevo detto che senza le firme ....
> Dai su,ma lo posso dire che abbiamo una società di .... ? o no ?



Arriva l'esercito dell'"io ve l'avevo detto". 
quali firme? neanche l'inter ha firmato per kondogbia ancora.


----------



## anakyn101 (20 Giugno 2015)

Lo dico io Una società di 
[MENTION=2020]anakyn101[/MENTION] per cortesia evitiamo parole censurate


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *



Pedullà dice che più tardi ci saranno aggiornamenti aia la vedo brutta.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

tabula rasa!!! questo ci vuole...a partire dal presidente fino all'ultimo dipendente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Giugno 2015)

Per fortuna che Rodrigo Ely invece ha firmato


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

*Sportmediaset: Simeone è ottimista per JM*


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *





er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non era facile, ma ce l'hanno fatta



.

Il talento di Simply.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *



state tranquilli che è andato anche lui. Una persona che vede robe del genere secondo voi se ha la possibilità non scappa a gambe levate???
Praticamente così stiamo allontanando tutti i giocatori su cui proviamo ad andare e ci sbattono la porta in faccia. ci meritiamo i muntari, zaccardo e compagnia bella.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Simeone è ottimista per JM*



Perfetto...fuori anche martinez. Vergogna!!!! Vediamo adesso che faranno quelli della curva sud....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Simeone è ottimista per JM*


Non pensavo riuscissero ad arrivare a tanto i nostri dirigenti. Mettere in piedi una pantomima su più giocatori, senza un soldo in tasca. Maledetti.


----------



## Jack14 (20 Giugno 2015)

Assurdo... tra l'altro Bacca fa pena. A sto punto sarà tanto arrovare in Europa League


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2015)

Qua ci vuole una contestazione pesante!


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

lol siamo alle comiche,roba da fil horror 
io non so manco cosa scrivere perché se dico quello che penso mi bannato fino a l'eternità 
ma tanto ci sta muntari ahahah


----------



## alcyppa (20 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Perfetto...fuori anche martinez. Vergogna!!!! Vediamo adesso che faranno quelli della curva sud....



Nulla o qualcosa di inutile per non far vedere che in realtà non stanno facendo nulla.


----------



## bargnani83 (20 Giugno 2015)

io al posto di martinez prenderei dzeko altro che bacca.


----------



## danjr (20 Giugno 2015)

Vergogna.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per fortuna che Rodrigo Ely invece ha firmato



Pure Abate e De Jong li abbiamo già messi in ghiaccio. Le urgenze erano queste visto che scadevano il 30 giugno.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Giugno 2015)

L'abbiamo già perso. Secondo voi questo aspetta i porci comodi di sti vecchi che abbiamo in società? Vada all'Atletico che avrà sicuramente una carriera migliore


----------



## rossonerodasempre (20 Giugno 2015)

L'abbiamo perso sono d'accordo, questo vuole giocare la Champions noi invece giochiamo la Coppa Italia, andasse quela paese anche lui, Bacca mi piace cmq!


----------



## Reblanck (20 Giugno 2015)

rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> Bacca mi piace cmq!



Bacca è un bidone e vogliono 30 cocuzze ecco su di lui non li spenderei mai !


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> L'abbiamo già perso. Secondo voi questo aspetta i porci comodi di sti vecchi che abbiamo in società? Vada all'Atletico che avrà sicuramente una carriera migliore



Sì è molto intelligente mettere sotto contratto 4 anni (e 25 milioni totali di stipendio) uno senza visite mediche che sta giocando la massima competizione americana col rischio che:

1) Non sia a posto fisicamente
2) Si rompa un crociato

Bel modo di mandare a cortigiane 60 milioni in un battito di ciglio.


----------



## Giangy (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *


Società che ha superato ogni limite... Bacca non è male, però noi giusto possiamo permetterci giusto i Bacca, che già pure il suo di prezzo è già elevato, o i Luiz Adriano, come alternative rimangono giusto questi due nomi


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Arriva l'esercito dell'"io ve l'avevo detto".
> quali firme? neanche l'inter ha firmato per kondogbia ancora.



Vero


----------



## Love (20 Giugno 2015)

meglio perdere anche lui a questo punto...su bacca poi c'è la roma e devo dire la verità nemmeno mi piace tanto..avesse avuto 25/26 anni ok...non so cosa pensare...due acquisti praticamente fatti che ci hanno soffiato...qualcuno pagherà o come sempre a prenderla in quel posto saremo solo noi tifosi???


----------



## Petrecte (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *



#ilgastronauta e' già partito x il forte con i suoi amiconi ???? Vedrete che la tra una magnata e una cantata piazzera' i veri colpi .... bidoni vari da Genoa e procuratori amici ....


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Non scherziamo, Bacca non è assolutamente male. Basta che lo prendiamo


----------



## Freddy Manson (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *



A me di JM non interessa molto, nel senso che sarà anche forte e quello che vi pare, ma non è sicuramente l'unico attaccante su questo pianeta.
La cosa che mi urta il sistema nervoso è la presa in giro che stiamo subendo, quello mi manda in bestia.
Qua siamo ai limiti del tragicomico.


----------



## Alberto (20 Giugno 2015)

Comunque lo avevo già detto in un altra discussione... se non prendono Kondogbia occhio all'effetto domino in negativo...


----------



## raducioiu (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *


Incredibile, detto fatto. Non ci sono più parole.
Bacca a mio parere è un pacco in rapporto al costo (30 milioni di clausola se non erro), ma tanto immagino arriverà comunque qualcuno a soffiarcelo in ogni caso.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, Bacca non è assolutamente male. Basta che lo prendiamo



ma lol. E' un paracarro a tutti gli effetti. 30 mln per questo non giocatore, sono buttati.


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] guarda un po'....Cristina Buccino si sta avvicinando a me!Chi lo avrebbe mai detto  


P.S: Facciamo un po' d'ironia che è meglio va...


----------



## Iblahimovic (20 Giugno 2015)

se ne puo fare a meno secondo me. il problema è chi fa il mercato, mica gli acquisti. se hai i soldi e uno che sa lavorare, se salta un acquisto, ne prendi subito un altro, magari anche migliore.. il problema è che qua abbiamo un pensionato che si ostina a voler lavorare, tranne nel weekend ovviamente, perche deve andare al mare


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Simeone è ottimista per JM*



anche noi siamo ottimisti che jm va da voi.


----------



## Giangy (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma poi pure per Bacca bisogna pagare la clausola mi sembra, anche perché la Roma sembrava ad un passo dalla chiusura della trattativa, poi dopo la clausola sembra essersi fermata


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma Galliani dov'è finito???


----------



## anakyn101 (20 Giugno 2015)

Il Milan non esiste più. Galliani non è in grado di portare avanti UNA trattativa che sia una. I soldi servono solo per i viaggi e le cene.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Ma Galliani dov'è finito??? Non dice niente? Nessuno lo intervista?



Ha lavorato sodo tutta la settimana...suvvia adesso lasciamolo riposare...sarà già con le chiappe in ammollo da ore..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *



.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sì è molto intelligente mettere sotto contratto 4 anni (e 25 milioni totali di stipendio) uno senza visite mediche che sta giocando la massima competizione americana col rischio che:
> 
> 1) Non sia a posto fisicamente
> 2) Si rompa un crociato
> ...



Forse non hai capito che Il Milan non mette ancora sotto contratto Martinez PERCHE' SIAMO SENZA SOLDI, aspettano ancora che gli arrivino quelli di Bee per concludere l'affare, e in questo lasso di tempo perderemo sia Martinez sia molti altri giocatori e ci ritroveremo a fare campagna acquisti gli ultimi giorni di agosto. Davvero credete alla balla della Federazione Colombiana che non gli fa fare le visite mediche? A loro che gli frega? Quanto scommettiamo che se l'Atletico raggiunge l'accordo con il Porto, il giocatore verrà ufficializzato dopo 2 ore? Maddai, siamo gli unici al mondo ad inscenare simili teatrini, e al peggio con questi non ci sarà MAI fine. MAI


----------



## Condorissimo (20 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Iblahimovic (20 Giugno 2015)

anakyn101 ha scritto:


> Il Milan non esiste più. Galliani non è in grado di portare avanti UNA trattativa che sia una. I soldi servono solo per i viaggi e le cene.



.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Forse non hai capito che Il Milan non mette ancora sotto contratto Martinez PERCHE' SIAMO SENZA SOLDI, aspettano ancora che gli arrivino quelli di Bee per concludere l'affare, e in questo lasso di tempo perderemo sia Martinez sia molti altri giocatori e ci ritroveremo a fare campagna acquisti gli ultimi giorni di agosto. Davvero credete alla balla della Federazione Colombiana che non gli fa fare le visite mediche? A loro che gli frega? Quanto scommettiamo che se l'Atletico raggiunge l'accordo con il Porto, il giocatore verrà ufficializzato dopo 2 ore? Maddai, siamo gli unici al mondo ad inscenare simili teatrini, e al peggio con questi non ci sarà MAI fine. MAI


Però anche falcao è del Chelsea ma non ha l ufficialità per via delle visite. Per ora la scusa regge


----------



## J&B (20 Giugno 2015)

Abbiamo Matri


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Forse non hai capito che Il Milan non mette ancora sotto contratto Martinez PERCHE' SIAMO SENZA SOLDI, aspettano ancora che gli arrivino quelli di Bee per concludere l'affare, e in questo lasso di tempo perderemo sia Martinez sia molti altri giocatori e ci ritroveremo a fare campagna acquisti gli ultimi giorni di agosto. Davvero credete alla balla della Federazione Colombiana che non gli fa fare le visite mediche? A loro che gli frega? Quanto scommettiamo che se l'Atletico raggiunge l'accordo con il Porto, il giocatore verrà ufficializzato dopo 2 ore? Maddai, siamo gli unici al mondo ad inscenare simili teatrini, e al peggio con questi non ci sarà MAI fine. MAI


È ovvio che quelle delle visite mediche siano solo scuse ragazzi. Dai ma davvero qualcuno crede alla idiozie delle visite mediche? Cosa ci vuole a fare le visite mediche a un giocatore? Poi credete davvero che l'Atletico non gliele faccia fare le visite? Ma per favore... Non siate ingenui. Qui il problema è la mancanza del cash.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Però anche falcao è del Chelsea ma non ha l ufficialità per via delle visite. Per ora la scusa regge


Se hai davvero l'accordo con un giocatore, quel giocatore non fa trattative con altri club, non scherziamo.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> È ovvio che quelle delle visite mediche siano solo scuse ragazzi. Dai ma davvero qualcuno crede alla idiozie delle visite mediche? Cosa ci vuole a fare le visite mediche a un giocatore? Poi credete davvero che l'Atletico non gliele faccia fare le visite? Ma per favore... Non siate ingenui. Qui il problema è la mancanza del cash.



Tra l'altro JM non vede il campo nemmeno col binocolo in Nazionale. Sai che gliene frega alla Colombia se fa o meno le visite mediche


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

Che degrado.


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Forse non hai capito che Il Milan non mette ancora sotto contratto Martinez PERCHE' SIAMO SENZA SOLDI, aspettano ancora che gli arrivino quelli di Bee per concludere l'affare, e in questo lasso di tempo perderemo sia Martinez sia molti altri giocatori e ci ritroveremo a fare campagna acquisti gli ultimi giorni di agosto. Davvero credete alla balla della Federazione Colombiana che non gli fa fare le visite mediche? A loro che gli frega? Quanto scommettiamo che se l'Atletico raggiunge l'accordo con il Porto, il giocatore verrà ufficializzato dopo 2 ore? Maddai, siamo gli unici al mondo ad inscenare simili teatrini, e al peggio con questi non ci sarà MAI fine. MAI



Non ho MAI visto tesserare un giocatore senza visite mediche. Poi fai tu. Vedi quello che vuoi vedere.


----------



## Sanchez (20 Giugno 2015)

Meno male che dovevamo tornare a dominare il Europa, a vincere gli Scudetti, meno male ragazzi. Baselli e Boateng, altro che Jackson


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non ho MAI visto tesserare un giocatore senza visite mediche. Poi fai tu. Vedi quello che vuoi vedere.


Neanche io ho mai visto tesserare un giocatore senza soldi che non sia un parametro 0. I soldi semplicemente non esistono, le visite mediche sono una baggianata.
Dopo tutte le prese in giro dovremmo essere ormai abituati ad individuare le buffonate che questi continuano a propinarci. E' palese che andrà all'Atletico perchè loro pagano, noi paghiamo al massimo con due kinder cereali e un duplo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non ho MAI visto tesserare un giocatore senza visite mediche. Poi fai tu. Vedi quello che vuoi vedere.



Io ti ho solo detto che le visite mediche non sono ancora state effettuate perchè non abbiamo un soldo bucato, non ho detto il contrario di quello che tu hai affermato. E facendo 2+2 io me lo chiededei perchè non siano state effettuate, nonostante il giocatore in Nazionale non giochi mai e sia riserva pure di Teo Gutierrez, no?


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Neanche io ho mai visto tesserare un giocatore senza soldi che non sia un parametro 0. I soldi semplicemente non esistono, le visite mediche sono una baggianata.
> Dopo tutte le prese in giro dovremmo essere ormai abituati ad individuare le buffonate che questi continuano a propinarci. E' palese che andrà all'Atletico perchè loro pagano, noi paghiamo al massimo con due kinder cereali e un duplo.



Capisco l angoscia generale ma il presidente del porto ha praticamente confermato il fatto che pagavamo la clausola. Poi se è un teatro così ingegnoso allora che ti devo dire.


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non ho MAI visto tesserare un giocatore senza visite mediche. Poi fai tu. Vedi quello che vuoi vedere.



Bonaventura tanto per dirne uno.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Capisco l angoscia generale ma il presidente del porto ha praticamente confermato il fatto che pagavamo la clausola. Poi se è un teatro così ingegnoso allora che ti devo dire.



non voglio fare il guastafeste, ma in spagna i media ne parlano come affare in dirittura d'arrivo per l'atletico. Che schifo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro JM non vede il campo nemmeno col binocolo in Nazionale. Sai che gliene frega alla Colombia se fa o meno le visite mediche


Pensavo che venisse ritardato l'annuncio ufficiale di Martinez per concludere in sordina l'affare Kondogbia. Invece mi sbagliavo: sinceramente non ritenevo possibile una pantomima multipla su più giocatori. Invece i nostri dirigenti non finiscono mai di stupirci. Non c'è limite al peggio.


----------



## TheZio (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che degrado.





Sanchez ha scritto:


> Meno male che dovevamo tornare a dominare il Europa, a vincere gli Scudetti, meno male ragazzi. Baselli e Boateng, altro che Jackson



Abbiati
Abate Paletta Zapata Bonera (C)
Montolivo (WC) Muntari Poli
Honda
Matri Niang

Degrado?? Forse sei stato troppo gentile....


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Capisco l angoscia generale ma il presidente del porto ha praticamente confermato il fatto che pagavamo la clausola. Poi se è un teatro così ingegnoso allora che ti devo dire.



Il presidente del Porto ha solo detto che pareva che il giocatore avesse scelto il Milan.Stop.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *



.
Si punta forte su Matri


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Capisco l angoscia generale ma il presidente del porto ha praticamente confermato il fatto che pagavamo la clausola. Poi se è un teatro così ingegnoso allora che ti devo dire.


Io non sono nessuno quindi non ho il diritto a venire a dire cosa la gente debba pensare.
Ma consiglio di diffidare di questi loschi figuri su ogni cosa dicano o facciano finchè tutto non sia reso ufficiale. Ne va del fegato e della sanità mentale, altrimenti ne rimarremo ancora più amareggiati, e lo dice uno che al principio era molto ottimista.


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *



.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non voglio fare il guastafeste, ma in spagna i media ne parlano come affare in dirittura d'arrivo per l'atletico. Che schifo.



Figurati può essere che sia così ma ripeto credo che accordarsi con una società pagando la clausola per fare teatro mi sembra eccessivo. Poi l incompetenza è un altra cosa


----------



## vansheva81 (20 Giugno 2015)

Che nostalgia... era fine anni 80 inizi 90, periodo in cui compravamo i migliori giocatori al mondo, eravamo la squadra dove tutti volevano venire a giocarci. Berlusconi cacciava i soldi e Galliani andava in giro per il mondo a comprare Van Basten, Donadoni, Gullit, Rijkard, Savicevic, Boban, Rui Costa, Sheva, Nesta e sicuramente dimenticherò altri giocatori.
Che nostalgia vedere allo stadio 70 mila abbonati e oggi 10 mila
Che nostalgia vedere capitani come Baresi, Maldini e poi ritrovarsi capitano Muntari.
Che nostalgia vedere vincere scudetti coppe campioni supercoppe coppe intercontinentali ed oggi non entrare nemmeno in europa.
Che nostalgia basti pensare che nell'anno 92-93 sessione estiva compravamo gente come lentini, boban, savicevic, papin e anche Baiano tanto da darlo in beneficenza alla fiorentina ed oggi facciamo fatica anche a comprare un Baselli o Bertolacci.
Che nostalgia
Che nostalgia quando Nesta stava per andare all'inter ed alla fine interveni il Berlusca con assegno da 30 milioni per farlo venire da noi.
Che nostalgia...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma il porto ha già l accordo col milan no?!moralmente almeno...anche sta inutile coppa America ci si deve mettere quest anno


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Bonaventura tanto per dirne uno.



leva la foto di jm che è andato anche lui. 



ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Ma il porto ha già l accordo col milan no?!moralmente almeno...anche sta inutile coppa America ci si deve mettere quest anno



al porto frega zero. a loro basta che sganci i soldi della clausola poi stà al giocatore. se c'è l'atletico che paga la clausola stai pur tranquillo che è andato.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Il presidente del Porto ha solo detto che pareva che il giocatore avesse scelto il Milan.Stop.



Se ha scelto il Milan è perché noi avevamo un accordo con il porto. Ora non diciamo eresie


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Ma il porto ha già l accordo col milan no?!moralmente almeno...anche sta inutile coppa America ci si deve mettere quest anno



Sempre se i soldi ci sono...in ogni caso non cambierebbe nulla. L'atletico paga la clausola si accorda col giocatore ed è finita. FIn quando non firma cn noi può veramente andare via. Anzi qualcuno dice che già l'abbiamo perso


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Se ha scelto il Milan è perché noi avevamo un accordo con il porto. Ora non diciamo eresie



Tanto gli altarini si scoprono tutti. E' solo questione di giorni. Come Ibra, Daniel Alves, Ancelotti, Kondogbia, che tutti davano per certi. L'unica eresia è credere ancora nel tizio che va girando con la cravatta gialla e che dice di rappresentare il Milan. Gli accordi, se non sono scritti, valgono zero


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *



Ed anche il buon J.M. è andato, a questo punto mi chiedo come possa rimanere Galliani al proprio posto, una società seria lo esonererebbe dal proprio incarico immediatamente dopo queste settimane assolutamente vergognose.


----------



## Iblahimovic (20 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ed anche il buon J.M. è andato, a questo punto mi chiedo come possa rimanere Galliani al proprio posto, una società seria lo esonererebbe dal proprio incarico immediatamente dopo queste settimane assolutamente vergognose.



sono molti anni che è cosi.. altro che due settimane


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Tanto gli altarini si scoprono tutti. E' solo questione di giorni. Come Ibra, Daniel Alves, Ancelotti, Kondogbia, che tutti davano per certi. L'unica eresia è credere ancora nel tizio che va girando con la cravatta gialla e che dice di rappresentare il Milan. Gli accordi, se non sono scritti, valgono zero


Su questo siamo d'accordo ma se il presidente del porto fa una affermazione del genere è perché l accordo con il Milan ci sta. Che poi alla fine non pagavamo è un altro conto ma mi sembra assurdo che andiamo in giro per l Europa a promettere soldi che non ci sono. Se è così sono teatrini grandiosi roba da Hollywood


----------



## vansheva81 (20 Giugno 2015)

Basta adesso ci vuole una rivolta popolare, ci siamo stufati di questa gente


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Tanto gli altarini si scoprono tutti. E' solo questione di giorni. Come Ibra, Daniel Alves, Ancelotti, Kondogbia, che tutti davano per certi. L'unica eresia è credere ancora nel tizio che va girando con la cravatta gialla e che dice di rappresentare il Milan. Gli accordi, se non sono scritti, valgono zero



Aihmè ero uno di quelli che pensava che il gallo fosse bravo coi soldi.Lo pensavo,ma non sono fesso,dopo questo scempio inizio a pensare pure io che sia incapace su tutti i fronti.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (20 Giugno 2015)

Perso pure jackson martinez, adesso puntiamo bacca per perdere pure lui?
L'accordo con il porto c'è, era semplice da trovare perchè bastava dargli 35 milioni e loro erano "obbligati" ad accettare, poi però le trattative vanno chiuse e galliani non lo ha fatto. Io veramente non ho parole, non so davvero cosa dire


----------



## Memories of the Time (20 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ed anche il buon J.M. è andato, a questo punto mi chiedo come possa rimanere Galliani al proprio posto, una società seria lo esonererebbe dal proprio incarico immediatamente dopo queste settimane assolutamente vergognose.



eeeeeeee invece :v


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> leva la foto di jm che è andato anche lui.
> 
> 
> 
> al porto frega zero. a loro basta che sganci i soldi della clausola poi stà al giocatore. se c'è l'atletico che paga la clausola stai pur tranquillo che è andato.



non ci crederai ma questa foto ce l'ho praticamente da 3 anni.Quindi,no,anche se non viene al Milan non la tolgo


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ed anche il buon J.M. è andato, a questo punto mi chiedo come possa rimanere Galliani al proprio posto, una società seria lo esonererebbe dal proprio incarico immediatamente dopo queste settimane assolutamente vergognose.



Ma almeno dicesse chiaro ai tifosi "sentite, il bonifico di Mr. Bee arriverà in tot. tempo, nel frattempo visto che non abbiamo nemmeno gli occhi per piangere non condurremo nessuna trattativa ma ce ne staremo spaparanzati a mollo a Forte dei Marmi. Voi prendetevi le ferie e non rompete le palle"
Almeno sarebbe sincero, invece niente di niente, è peggio del suo padrone, questo è un cancro nel vero senso della parola, almeno i cancri si possono in qualche modo curare se sono benigni, questo invece è proprio uno di quelli che non se ne va via


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> non ci crederai ma questa foto ce l'ho praticamente da 3 anni.Quindi,no,anche se non viene al Milan non la tolgo


però togli lui con la maglia del porto e metti quella con lui mentre indossa quella dell'atletico. 



Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *



attendo le ottime news che si prospettano di pedullà


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Simeone ha appena detto a tyc sports in argentina che Jackson Martinez vuole andare da loro.. 

Ma quelli del Atletico Madrid Cerezo e compagnia non erano i grandi amici di Galliani???

Sto vedendo la bellissima e irrepetibile opportunità per cacciare Galliani.

[MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] capisco la tua rabbia ma evita certe parole per favore.


----------



## Fedeshi (20 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Simeone ha appena detto a tyc sports in argentina che Jackson Martinez vuole andare da loro..
> 
> Ma quelli del Atletico Madrid Cerezo e compagnia non erano i grandi amici di Galliani???
> 
> Sto vedendo la bellissima opportunità per cacciare Galliani!!!



Come,come!?.


----------



## markjordan (20 Giugno 2015)

non e' un problema di soldi ma di appetibilita'
tutti ci hanno visto fare pena in campo
se non puoi chiudere rischi e zacchete....


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Come,come!?.



hai capito benissimo. ormai è la normalità. non c'è da stupirsi


----------



## medjai (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *



Se perdiamo questo, siamo morti. Definitivamente morti. Che desilussione... Come si fa a seguire tifando questa squadra?


----------



## Gatecrasher (20 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Come con Kondgobia: tentativo estremo di terzi su giocatori su cui c'è già il Milan con accordi complessivi su club e giocatore. Piuttosto maldestri questi approcci, aggiungerei.



Fortuna che sono maldestri, pensa se non lo fossero stati. 

Su Jackson erano giorni che giravano "strane" voci. Del resto il giocatore non si è mai sbilanciato ed è rimasto su posizioni piuttosto vaghe: in base a questi presupposti rimango interdetto vedendo le decine di pagine di discussione con la quasi totalità dei messaggi che già lo dava per fatto. Il buon vecchio "aspettare la presentazione" nell'anno di grazia 2015 sarà eccessivo, ma è evidente che abbiamo corso troppo. Discorso che vale anche per Bee. Quale certezza abbiamo che nel giro di sei settimane l'operazione vada a buon fine?

Per Kondogbia non mi dispero, non vale in alcun modo quella cifra. Per Jackson il discorso è diverso, ed al di là del giocare o meno la Champions, non è cosa da poco che un giocatore di quella prospettiva scelga l'Atletico Madrid. Del resto, Galliani raccoglie quello che la società ha seminato, a lui ho poco da rimproverare adesso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Simeone ha appena detto a tyc sports in argentina che Jackson Martinez vuole andare da loro..
> 
> Ma quelli del Atletico Madrid Cerezo e compagnia non erano i grandi amici di Galliani???
> 
> ...


Ok è andato pure lui bene.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Simeone ha appena detto a tyc sports in argentina che Jackson Martinez vuole andare da loro..
> 
> Ma quelli del Atletico Madrid Cerezo e compagnia non erano i grandi amici di Galliani???
> 
> Sto vedendo la bellissima e irrepetibile opportunità per cacciare quel cancro..



Anche GAlliani aveva fatto una telefonata d'amicizia a Fassone. Poi sappiamo tutti com'è finita. Nel mercato non esiste l'amicizia, esiste solo la concorrenza, e questo che purtroppo è abituato ai suoi intrallazzi con Preziosi non l'ha ancora capito


[MENTION=1822]BossKilla7[/MENTION] per favore non usiamo quella parola chiamatelo Galliani o in altri modi ma quello no.


----------



## Isao (20 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> *Simeone ha appena detto a tyc sports in argentina che Jackson Martinez vuole andare da loro.. *
> 
> Ma quelli del Atletico Madrid Cerezo e compagnia non erano i grandi amici di Galliani???
> 
> ...


Con Ibra immaginavamo un effetto domino positivo. In realtà si è innescato un meccanismo inverso. Di questo passo anche se i soldi spuntassero per davvero, prevedo una sessione di mercato molto più che difficile.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

E dopo carlitos, e geoffrey, anche jackson non tradisce cit.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (20 Giugno 2015)

Piccolo ot ma suma si è cancellato da facebook?? non lo trovo più, se è così non è un buon segno


----------



## Kaw (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *


Sin da quando hanno "annunciato" questa "trattativa", mi ha sempre dato l'impressione che il giocatore non fosse proprio convintissimo della proposta Milan, da qui poi tutte le varie interviste sulle altre squadre.
Visto che di firmato non c'è nulla, se l' Atletico va lì, paga i 35 milioni, JM ci va di corsa perchè da noi non ci vuole venire.
Poi ci sarebbe da fare chiarezza sul perchè le visite mediche siano state ritardate, o non si sia firmato un contratto che avrebbe avuto validità solo dopo il buon esito delle visite mediche, ma il problema grosso è che ad oggi il Milan è considerato un Udinese qualsiasi, e ricostruire da queste basi sarà difficilissimo perchè i top player non vengono, e quindi bisogna essere bravi e fortunati a trovare buoni giocatori a buono prezzo che possano farti andare in Champions, e da lì poi ritornare ad essere appetibili per i top players.


----------



## Ciachi (20 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> Piccolo ot ma suma si è cancellato da facebook?? non lo trovo più, se è così non è un buon segno



SumaRo è un coniglio! Ti dico solo che lo fece anni fa con l episodio della vendita di Kakà! Ergo...non sarebbe una novità!


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> Piccolo ot ma suma si è cancellato da facebook?? non lo trovo più, se è così non è un buon segno



Si è sparito dopo l'annuncio di Kondo all'Inter ha eliminato il profilo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> Piccolo ot ma suma si è cancellato da facebook?? non lo trovo più, se è così non è un buon segno



Si, ha deciso di svignarsela


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma dai ma è normale? Comunque è un ulteriore indizio sul fatto che salta pure martinez


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Di tutto questo dobbiamo vedere le opportunite.. la testa di Galliani!!!

ma quello che mi fa ridere di più e che questi Kondogbia e Martinez ad questo punto sembrano Rijkaard e Van Basten.. sembra che con loro e solo con loro torniamo alla gloria.. ma non è cosi ragazzi, questi sono dei ottimi giocatori ma ad quelle cifre operazione di 61 e 55 mln euri non dimentichiamo che uno solo fa panchina nella colombia é l'altro e forse il giocatore piu sopravalutato degli ultimi tempi..

qua il problema è altro: non abbiamo un proggetto serio e fidabile perche non abbiamo gente seria e fidabile al comando


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Scusa ho ripetuto


----------



## Sotiris (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *



Mah, mah, mah....
Questo andrebbe annunciato subito, perderlo sarebbe devastante.


----------



## markjordan (20 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Di tutto questo dobbiamo vedere le opportunite.. la testa di Galliani!!!
> 
> ma quello che mi fa ridere di più e che questi Kondogbia e Martinez ad questo punto sembrano Rijkaard e Van Basten.. sembra che con loro e solo con loro torniamo alla gloria.. ma non è cosi ragazzi, questi sono dei ottimi giocatori ma ad quelle cifre operazione di 61 e 55 mln euri non dimentichiamo che uno solo fa panchina nella colombia é l'altro e forse il giocatore piu sopravalutato degli ultimi tempi..
> 
> qua il problema è altro: non abbiamo un proggetto serio e fidabile perche non abbiamo gente seria e fidabile al comando


esatto


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

secondo sportmediaset l'agente non risponde più nenache alle telefonate di Galliani


----------



## Love (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> secondo sportmediaset l'agente non risponde più nenache alle telefonate di Galliani



ahahahaha...fossi in galliani me ne andrei...è chiaro che ormai nessuno lo rispetta e anzi lo prendono tutti in giro...dai su...


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *



Non so se è vero ma se è vera la storia che l'agente del giocatore non risponde piu alle chiamate di Galliani da quando si è inserito l'Atletico si commenta proprio da solo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> secondo sportmediaset l'agente non risponde più nenache alle telefonate di Galliani



Magari ora andra a citofonarlo


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> secondo sportmediaset l'agente non risponde più nenache alle telefonate di Galliani


Atteggiamento vergognoso, che il giocatore non era convinto di venire da noi e che aspettava di meglio si era stra capito.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *


.


----------



## Fedeshi (20 Giugno 2015)

> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca.*


A sto punto l'unica cosa positiva e che (forse) costringeranno Galliani a dimettersi.


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

Oh. Mio. Dio. Davvero abbiamo perso pure questo? Ma neanche i più pessimisti del forum nella loro fantasia avrebbero potuto immaginare uno scenario così decadente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Non so se è vero ma se è vera la storia che l'agente del giocatore non risponde piu alle chiamate di Galliani da quando si è inserito l'Atletico si commenta proprio da solo.


Ma dopo tutte le figuracce fatte, chi pensa ancora che Galliani possa essere un interlocutore serio? Galliani sa trattare solo con Preziosi e con i procuratori compagni di merende che gli rifilano bidoni e pacchi in quantità industriale. Basti pensare a Raiola: ha pagato le tasse Ely e Abate, senza ottenere nulla sul fronte Ibrahimovic, nessuna certezza. Finché ci sarà quell'incapace non riusciremo mai a concludere trattative importanti. Siamo l'unica società al mondo che lascia in mano a un'unica persona tutte le mansioni inerenti il calciomercato. Manco in lega pro si vedono robe del genere.


----------



## Jaqen (20 Giugno 2015)

Mai vista una cosa del genere.


----------



## Hammer (20 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma dopo tutte le figuracce fatte, chi pensa ancora che Galliani possa essere un interlocutore serio? Galliani sa trattare solo con Preziosi e con i procuratori compagni di merende che gli rifilano bidoni e pacchi in quantità industriale. Basti pensare a Raiola: ha pagato le tasse Ely e Abate, senza ottenere nulla sul fronte Ibrahimovic, nessuna certezza. Finché ci sarà quell'incapace non riusciremo mai a concludere trattative importanti. Siamo l'unica società al mondo che lascia in mano a un'unica persona tutte le mansioni inerenti il calciomercato. Manco in lega pro si vedono robe del genere.



Ormai il livello è quello. Al massimo tratta con l'Atletico o con il Real che ti regala Diego Lopez visti gli ottimi rapporto, per il resto è chiuso.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Non so se è vero ma se è vera la storia che l'agente del giocatore non risponde piu alle chiamate di Galliani da quando si è inserito l'Atletico si commenta proprio da solo.


io non so più che santo votare. Sarei invece curioso cosa ha da dire questo incompetente.



Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *


.


----------



## Gianni23 (20 Giugno 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> A sto punto l'unica cosa positiva e che (forse) costringeranno Galliani a dimettersi.



Non contarci.


----------



## 666psycho (20 Giugno 2015)

eh ma noi abbiamo il miglior dirigente al mondo [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> secondo sportmediaset l'agente non risponde più nenache alle telefonate di Galliani



Looooool....epicità a livelli altissimi, aulici oserei dire. 

E anche questo è perso, avanti il prossimo. 
Comunque che dite lo facciamo saltare sto fester? dai su...è evidente che ormai non gliela fa.


----------



## Dave (20 Giugno 2015)

Che vergogna


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> eh ma noi abbiamo il miglior dirigente al mondo @Renegade



Ho difeso Galliani fino all'ultimo, soprattutto sulla politica dei parametri zero perché era messa in atto per scelte di chi gli stava sopra, ma l'ho sempre colpevolizzato sui teatrini e sui contrattoni. Da un paio di mesetti invece mi sono reso conto che è proprio alla frutta come dirigente e che, ormai, ha dato tutto. E' un guscio vuoto. Sarebbe ora di passare ad altro. Non sono arrabbiato con lui per quanto accaduto perché ritengo ci siano altri motivi (si aspettano i soldi di Bee), tantomeno sono deluso. Sono sincero: a Monaco mi ha fatto profondamente pena. Mi sono sentito male per lui. Se si dimette lo ringrazio perché ha fatto anche cose buone e sarà sempre un pezzo di storia milanista nel bene e nel male. Farebbe la cosa migliore.


----------



## Aron (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Atteggiamento vergognoso, che il giocatore non era convinto di venire da noi e che aspettava di meglio si era stra capito.



Il Milan ha un accordo con Jackson Martinez e il Porto. 
Un giocatore serio rispetta gli impegni presi. Se invece il signor Jackson Martinez vuole fare il Berbatov della situazione, lo dica chiaro e tondo che non è convinto e vada altrove.
A noi servono giocatori convinti di vestire la maglia rossonera, non dei mangia stipendi. La Juve nel 2011 non prese Aguero ma vinse lo scudetto con Vucinic. Preferisco un Vucinic di oggi piuttosto di uno più forte ma che fa il doppiogioco.


----------



## malos (20 Giugno 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> A sto punto l'unica cosa positiva e che (forse) costringeranno Galliani a dimettersi.



Ma figurati questo ci seppellisce tutti. Secondo me ha rubato l'anello di Frodo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2015)

Adesso però non bolliamo tutti i giocatori come mercenari solo perchè non siamo capaci di prenderli.
Si sa che comandano solo i soldi e chi offre di più.

Se vogliamo costruire una squadra che vince, ci servono i campioni, mercenari o no che siano, e costano.
Se vogliamo invece avere una squadra di cuori rossoneri, richiamiamo i vari Maldini, Baresi e Costacurta e allestiamo un'amichevole contro la nazionale cantanti.


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

Suma si è cancellato da fb


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Simeone è ottimista per JM*



Come detto...effetto domino.
Peccato che molti tifosi non lo capiscano.

Ma tanto abbiamo Rodrigo Ely e il suo procuratore che ci porterà Ibraaah


----------



## Love (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ho difeso Galliani fino all'ultimo, soprattutto sulla politica dei parametri zero perché era messa in atto per scelte di chi gli stava sopra, ma l'ho sempre colpevolizzato sui teatrini e sui contrattoni. Da un paio di mesetti invece mi sono reso conto che è proprio alla frutta come dirigente e che, ormai, ha dato tutto. E' un guscio vuoto. Sarebbe ora di passare ad altro. Non sono arrabbiato con lui per quanto accaduto perché ritengo ci siano altri motivi (si aspettano i soldi di Bee), tantomeno sono deluso. Sono sincero: a Monaco mi ha fatto profondamente pena. Mi sono sentito male per lui. *Se si dimette* lo ringrazio perché ha fatto anche cose buone e sarà sempre un pezzo di storia milanista nel bene e nel male. Farebbe la cosa migliore.



Utopia...questo essere non ha spina dorsale...molti al suo posto se ne sarebbero scappati..lui invece no...adesso magari si troverà la scusa per i flop jm e kondo e poi ri inizierà con i suoi soliti teatrini...confermerà mexes e bonera e in difesa se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno...a centrocampo rinnova de jong e resta muntari e siamo a posto cosi e poi magari in attacco arriverà il Bacca di turno...nulla a togliere a Bacca ma non si può ne vedere ne sentire con la maglia del Milan...quest'anno però voglio proprio vedere cosa si inventerà dopo la storia del far tornare il Milan sui suoi livelli...continuo a seguire questo teatrino solo per vedere dove arriverà questo essere...poi faranno o no un grande Milan penso che smetto di seguirlo per un pò...ci sono cose e problemi più seri che farsi prendere in giro da questi esseri...


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> secondo sportmediaset l'agente non risponde più nenache alle telefonate di Galliani



Al di là di tutto, se fosse vero (e a questo punto, vedendo cosa è successo, non abbiamo motivo di non crederci), è una "prova" che la credibilità di Galliani è arrivata non a zero ma a -20000. Chi volete che ora si approcci a questo qui? JM stesso, vedendo prima la storia di Ibra e poi questa cosa colossale di Kondo, secondo voi che pensava? Come si può biasimarlo se ora ci manda (GIUSTAMENTE) a quel paese?


----------



## koti (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dall'Atletico Madrid. Il Milan ora punterebbe Bacca. *


Incredibile, pazzesco. Pure Milan Channel lo aveva dato per fatto... "JACKSON, SI!". Incredibile, altra umiliazione enorme.

Adesso non è che prendiamo Bacca per 30 milioni adesso? Oddio... ne vale la metà. Non è assolutamente il grande attaccante che servirebbe a noi.
A questo punto chi ci rimane... Dzeko? Non saprei proprio. Lacazette è prendibile??


----------



## Petrecte (20 Giugno 2015)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Non contarci.


Magari ..... ma dove ha l'orgoglio questo ??? Va a citofonare a casa di un giocatorino x convincerlo a venire al Milan .... parte per viaggi e cene con caroselli e teatrini , poi arriva Ausilio e lo percula alla grande ...l'Atletico con tutta calma vende il suo centravanti e si tiene in caldo JM , Raiola ottiene il rinnovo di Abate e la tassa Ely x andare dallo sceicco a strappare il rinnovo per Ibra .... ci ha ridotti a barzelletta ... non pensavo di doverlo dire ma .... siamo là nuova Inter ....


----------



## Love (20 Giugno 2015)

chiamatemi pazzo ma io al posto di jm a questo punto prenderei il chicharito...a me piace tanto...un bomber vero...


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha un accordo con Jackson Martinez e il Porto.
> Un giocatore serio rispetta gli impegni presi. Se invece il signor Jackson Martinez vuole fare il Berbatov della situazione, lo dica chiaro e tondo che non è convinto e vada altrove.
> A noi servono giocatori convinti di vestire la maglia rossonera, non dei mangia stipendi. La Juve nel 2011 non prese Aguero ma vinse lo scudetto con Vucinic. Preferisco un Vucinic di oggi piuttosto di uno più forte ma che fa il doppiogioco.



Destro, Muntari, Mexes e Menez sono felicissimi di vestire la maglia rossonera. 
Lo sarebbe anche Immobile, Soriano e Baselli. Peccato per Valdifiori. ..era gran tifoso del Milan


----------



## Alberto (20 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Incredibile, pazzesco. Pure Milan Channel lo aveva dato per fatto... "JACKSON, SI!". Incredibile, altra umiliazione enorme.
> 
> Adesso non è che prendiamo Bacca per 30 milioni adesso? Oddio... ne vale la metà. Non è assolutamente il grande attaccante che servirebbe a noi.
> A questo punto chi ci rimane... Dzeko? Non saprei proprio. Lacazette è prendibile??



Vedrai che adesso Suma cancella anche Milan Channel dopo il profilo di facebook..


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Vedrai che adesso Suma cancella anche Milan Channel dopo il profilo di facebook..



a proposito milan channel cosa dice???


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Incredibile, pazzesco. Pure Milan Channel lo aveva dato per fatto... "JACKSON, SI!". Incredibile, altra umiliazione enorme.
> 
> Adesso non è che prendiamo Bacca per 30 milioni adesso? Oddio... ne vale la metà. Non è assolutamente il grande attaccante che servirebbe a noi.
> A questo punto chi ci rimane... Dzeko? Non saprei proprio. Lacazette è prendibile??


Rimane da andare su un top player vero e dare una dimostrazione di forza. Bisogna sganciare la grana, forse pure il doppio di quanto preventivato. La nostra credibilità nel calciomercato internazionale rasenta lo zero. E bisogna concluderli gli acquisti, facendo apporre le firme ai giocatori. Gli accordi verbali non servono a nulla.


----------



## wildfrank (20 Giugno 2015)

NO TESSERE, NO PREMIUM, NO SKY fino a quando alle parole non seguiranno i fatti.
Per non parlare del consenso elettorale...quello sì che brucia.


----------



## bmb (20 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> a proposito milan channel cosa dice???



Niente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Giugno 2015)

Dopo queste figure è arrivata l'ennesima conferma che Galliani non è più adatto a questo calcio.


----------



## Alberto (20 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> a proposito milan channel cosa dice???


Non saprei.. mai fatto l'abbonamento, ritengo suma assai poco credibile, irritante, spocchioso e servo del padrone... lo seguo su Facebook ma sono più le volte che scrivo contrariato su ciò che dice...


----------



## Aron (20 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Incredibile, pazzesco. Pure Milan Channel lo aveva dato per fatto... "JACKSON, SI!". Incredibile, altra umiliazione enorme.
> 
> Adesso non è che prendiamo Bacca per 30 milioni adesso? Oddio... ne vale la metà. Non è assolutamente il grande attaccante che servirebbe a noi.
> A questo punto chi ci rimane... Dzeko? Non saprei proprio. Lacazette è prendibile??



Dopo queste mazzate non ci si può presentare con Bacca. 
Il Milan deve annunciare ufficialmente un campione entro pochissimi giorni.
Ibra, Tourè, Thiago Silva, Higuain, Isco, Koke, felipe anderson...Gente di questo livello. Pure prendendo Xhaka ci sarebbe solo malumore.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

Tra l'altro su Bacca, costosissimo e vale la metà, c'è la Roma


----------



## Julian Ross (20 Giugno 2015)

Chissà quanto sarà felice Sinisa...è finito nel club peggiore d'Europa, al momento.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dopo queste mazzate non ci si può presentare con Bacca.
> Il Milan deve annunciare ufficialmente un campione entro pochissimi giorni.
> Ibra, Tourè, Thiago Silva, Higuain, Isco, Koke, felipe anderson...Gente di questo livello. Pure prendendo Xhaka ci sarebbe solo malumore.



Quoto, non ci sono alternative.
Ibra entro una settimana, almeno per placare gli animi. Anche se un centrocampista sarebbe la priorità numero 1.

Con qualunque altra mossa sarebbero massacrati. Non si azzardassero a riprovarci con Boateng perchè scoppia la rivoluzione...


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

tristezza infinita....jackson mi piace tantissimo..e averlo perso così senza batter ciglio, mi fa rammaricare. Società di buffoni!!!!
Già si parla di alternative....schifo.


----------



## Memories of the Time (20 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dopo queste mazzate non ci si può presentare con Bacca.
> Il Milan deve annunciare ufficialmente un campione entro pochissimi giorni.
> Ibra, Tourè, Thiago Silva, Higuain, Isco, Koke, felipe anderson...Gente di questo livello. Pure prendendo Xhaka ci sarebbe solo malumore.


Dai, cerchiamo di essere seri o non si finisce più.


----------



## gabuz (20 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro su Bacca, costosissimo e vale la metà, c'è la Roma



Bacca è un cesso a pedali


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Giugno 2015)

Ma come?? Non era preso? E lo ripeto di nuovo oggi. Ragazzi mettiamoci l'anima in pace. E suggerirei di non aprire topic su giocatori che non ci possiamo permettere tranquillamente. 

Ormai han perso la testa, se hanno i soldi ora compreranno a casa tanto per prendere qualcuno. Come al solito, niente progetto. Sinisa si accontenterà di Soriano per provare ad arrivare in EL.

Comunque, con questo attuale centrocampo, sarebbero stati 35 milioni buttati. Meglio restare così.


----------



## nimloth (20 Giugno 2015)

Peccato non essere già quotati in borsa: adesso si che il brand Milan sarà cresciuto.
Forza Bee !!!


----------



## sion (20 Giugno 2015)

cmq di jackson per ora non si sa nulla..tutto noi stiamo facendo..e poi va be i pagliacci di sportmediaset che cavalcano i rumours che vengono dalla spgna


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> cmq di jackson per ora non si sa nulla..tutto noi stiamo facendo..e poi va be i pagliacci di sportmediaset che cavalcano i rumours che vengono dalla spgna



si dicevano le stesse cose 2 giorni fa su Kondo. Che le cose con JM non fossero chiarissime era palese già da giorni


----------



## ilcondompelato (20 Giugno 2015)

ormai non riesco neanche più ad arrabbiarmi con questa società.
ci prendono in giro palesemente da anni.
speriamo che il pelato dia almeno le dimissioni


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

*Peppe Di Stefano (SKY): ''Pare che l'Atletico Madrid possa far firmare un contratto a Jackson Martinez senza che questi consegua le visite mediche. E' un bel rischio se ricordiamo la trattativa Biabiany, ma gli spagnoli sembrano disposti a correrlo''.*


----------



## TheZio (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano (SKY): ''Pare che l'Atletico Madrid possa far firmare un contratto a Jackson Martinez senza che questi consegua le visite mediche. E' un bel rischio se ricordiamo la trattativa Biabiany, ma gli spagnoli sembrano disposti a correrlo''.*



Se va anche lui, Mihajilovic dopo oggi da le dimissioni..


----------



## Petrecte (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano (SKY): ''Pare che l'Atletico Madrid possa far firmare un contratto a Jackson Martinez senza che questi consegua le visite mediche. E' un bel rischio se ricordiamo la trattativa Biabiany, ma gli spagnoli sembrano disposti a correrlo''.*


Zazzaroni su Twitter difende il geometra è dice che la sua unica colpa è quella di essersi fidato di Nelio Lucas .... in pratica il consulente del prossimo secondo azionista della società sta rovinando il mercato del Milan .


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Giugno 2015)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Zazzaroni su Twitter difende il geometra è dice che la sua unica colpa è quella di essersi fidato di Nelio Lucas .... in pratica il consulente del prossimo secondo azionista della società sta rovinando il mercato del Milan .



Si come no. Nelio da i soldi, le trattative le conduce Galliani. Zazzaroni altro lecchino.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano (SKY): ''Pare che l'Atletico Madrid possa far firmare un contratto a Jackson Martinez senza che questi consegua le visite mediche. E' un bel rischio se ricordiamo la trattativa Biabiany, ma gli spagnoli sembrano disposti a correrlo''.*


ottimo ottimo. Ora mi sorge il dubbio. Ma mihajlovic ha firmato veramente??? non è che salta anche lui??


----------



## Fedeshi (20 Giugno 2015)

> *Peppe Di Stefano (SKY): ''Pare che l'Atletico Madrid possa far firmare un contratto a Jackson Martinez senza che questi consegua le visite mediche. E' un bel rischio se ricordiamo la trattativa Biabiany, ma gli spagnoli sembrano disposti a correrlo''.*





TheZio ha scritto:


> Se va anche lui, Mihajilovic dopo oggi da le dimissioni..



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> cmq di jackson per ora non si sa nulla..tutto noi stiamo facendo..e poi va be i pagliacci di sportmediaset che cavalcano i rumours che vengono dalla spgna



L'unica cosa è che stamattina Di Marzio ha detto che il Milan è ottimista perchè ha l'accordo con il Porto e c'è stata una stretta di mano con l'agente ma l'agente mi sembra un po una "bandiera" che va dove tira il vento non mi piace, per me il giocatore non è convinto di venire e sta aspettando altro. Pedullà ha detto ( 2 ore fa) che più tardi darà aggiornamenti ( per me il più affidabile) vediamo, a me di Kondo sinceramente si dispiace ma se le cifre sono confermate erano veramente folli, invece se perdiamo Jm per me perdiamo completamente la faccia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano (SKY): ''Pare che l'Atletico Madrid possa far firmare un contratto a Jackson Martinez senza che questi consegua le visite mediche. E' un bel rischio se ricordiamo la trattativa Biabiany, ma gli spagnoli sembrano disposti a correrlo''.*



Non devo più essere ottimista perchè porto una sfortuna clamorosa,pure lui è andato tutto sfumato in poche ore.


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa è che stamattina Di Marzio ha detto che il Milan è ottimista perchè ha l'accordo con il Porto e c'è stata una stretta di mano con l'agente ma l'agente mi sembra un po una "bandiera" che va dove tira il vento non mi piace, per me il giocatore non è convinto di venire e sta aspettando altro. Pedullà ha detto ( 2 ore fa) che più tardi darà aggiornamenti ( per me il più affidabile) vediamo, a me di Kondo sinceramente si dispiace ma se le cifre sono confermate erano veramente folli, invece se perdiamo Jm per me perdiamo completamente la faccia.



JM con questa squadre vale come Destro. Puntellerei prima il centrocampo con due pezzi da 90, e poi prenderei la punta.

Io ho la sensazione che si voglia fare il sacrificio solo per Ibrahimovic.


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano (SKY): ''Pare che l'Atletico Madrid possa far firmare un contratto a Jackson Martinez senza che questi consegua le visite mediche. E' un bel rischio se ricordiamo la trattativa Biabiany, ma gli spagnoli sembrano disposti a correrlo''.*



Fuori 2? Beh,bel modo di presentarsi agli occhi di Mihajlovic della dirigenza,non c'è che dire...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] guarda un po'....Cristina Buccino si sta avvicinando a me!Chi lo avrebbe mai detto
> 
> 
> P.S: Facciamo un po' d'ironia che è meglio va...




...di fronte a tali figuracce non ci resta che ridere...


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Giugno 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Fuori 2? Beh,bel modo di presentarsi agli occhi di Mihajlovic della dirigenza,non c'è che dire...



Ci colpa anche Mihajlovic, li avesse voluti veramente si sarebbe imposto (come ha fatto Mancini, ma come fama Mihajlovic vale quanto noi rispetto a Mancini). Io dico che Mihajlovic ha le mutande croccanti coi rinnovi di De Jong e la conferma di Muntari, poi se domani dovesse dimettersi avrebbe a vita tutta la mia stima.


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ci colpa anche Mihajlovic, li avesse voluti veramente si sarebbe imposto (come ha fatto Mancini, ma come fama Mihajlovic vale quanto noi rispetto a Mancini). Io dico che Mihajlovic ha le mutande croccanti coi rinnovi di De Jong e la conferma di Muntari, poi se domani dovesse dimettersi avrebbe a vita tutta la mia stima.



Pure la mia,ma saremmo nella melma ancora di più.Non ce lo si può augurare nel modo più assoluto.


----------



## ilcondompelato (20 Giugno 2015)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Zazzaroni su Twitter difende il geometra è dice che la sua unica colpa è quella di essersi fidato di Nelio Lucas .... in pratica il consulente del prossimo secondo azionista della società sta rovinando il mercato del Milan .


altro giornalaio che non sa nulla e parla a sproposito


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Giugno 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Fuori 2? Beh,bel modo di presentarsi agli occhi di Mihajlovic della dirigenza,non c'è che dire...



Mamma mia... Se girano così a noi, immagino quanto devon girare a lui. Se non avesse già firmato, non mi meravigliava un suo rifiuto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2015)

*Gazzetta: Jackson Martinez a un passo dall'Atletico Madrid.
Inizia ora un duello con la Roma per Bacca.*


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Jackson Martinez a un passo dall'Atletico Madrid.
> Inizia ora un duello con la Roma per Bacca.*



Rido per non piangere.. ed in tutto questo l'antennista è scappato per non farsi vedere


----------



## malos (20 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Jackson Martinez a un passo dall'Atletico Madrid.
> Inizia ora un duello con la Roma per Bacca.*



Lasciamolo alla Roma, anzi non c'è bisogno di lasciarlo, con noi vincerebbe un duello anche la ProPatria.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Jackson Martinez a un passo dall'Atletico Madrid.
> Inizia ora un duello con la Roma per Bacca.*



Ehhhhhhhhh questo Pekerman che non ci fa fare le visite mediche


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Jackson Martinez a un passo dall'Atletico Madrid.
> Inizia ora un duello con la Roma per Bacca.*



ROTFL

Domani vado a tatuarmi la scritta "ci sono già le firme, servono le visite mediche, cercate solo un pretesto per criticare"


----------



## Victorss (20 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Jackson Martinez a un passo dall'Atletico Madrid.
> Inizia ora un duello con la Roma per Bacca.*



Bhè ragazzi che dire...sulla vicenda Kondogbia si può anche giustificare Galliani per non aver alzato ulteriormente l'offerta ma se succede tutto ciò è una cosa allucinante. Allucinante. Mi spiace ma se succede Galliani è finito. Sia che ci siano i soldi, sia che a sto punto non ci siano.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Jackson Martinez a un passo dall'Atletico Madrid.
> Inizia ora un duello con la Roma per Bacca.*


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Jackson Martinez a un passo dall'Atletico Madrid.
> Inizia ora un duello con la Roma per Bacca.*




mio dio.....che società ridicola. A questo punto chi gli da ancora credito a sta gente è in malafede.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Jackson Martinez a un passo dall'Atletico Madrid.
> Inizia ora un duello con la Roma per Bacca.*



Degrado a livelli estremi. 

PS Bacca è scarsissimo. Speriamo di perdere anche questo di duello. Tanto, uno più uno meno...


----------



## danjr (20 Giugno 2015)

Si può competere con la fiscalità romana?


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Jackson Martinez a un passo dall'Atletico Madrid.
> Inizia ora un duello con la Roma per Bacca.*



No va beh hanno veramente superato il limite basta.


----------



## rossonerodasempre (20 Giugno 2015)

Se JM fa la riserva a Bacca un motivo ci sarà?


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ehhhhhhhhh questo Pekerman che non ci fa fare le visite mediche



E' proprio un burlone  ma diamogli tempo ragazzi, la Copa America è ancora lunga e il giocatore rischia di infortunarsi


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Jackson Martinez a un passo dall'Atletico Madrid.
> Inizia ora un duello con la Roma per Bacca.*



Questa società è riuscita a farmi vergognare d'essere milanista.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano (SKY): ''Pare che l'Atletico Madrid possa far firmare un contratto a Jackson Martinez senza che questi consegua le visite mediche. E' un bel rischio se ricordiamo la trattativa Biabiany, ma gli spagnoli sembrano disposti a correrlo''.*



E' resuscitato pure Peppe? Sembrava sparito.


----------



## bambagias (20 Giugno 2015)

Teniamoci stretto Pazzini. La Sampdoria ce lo sta soffiando.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Jackson Martinez a un passo dall'Atletico Madrid.
> Inizia ora un duello con la Roma per Bacca.*


Dai era palese finisse così.
Siamo senza soldi e senza dignità, è il tempo di fare qualcosa di serio adesso contro questi delinquenti.


----------



## Sotiris (20 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Jackson Martinez a un passo dall'Atletico Madrid.
> Inizia ora un duello con la Roma per Bacca.*



Difficile mantenere la calma.
Serriamo le fila e cerchiamo di pensare che a tanto non possono arrivare dopo il "Jackson sì", sarebbe devastante a tutti i livelli, tutti.
Bacca è, per me, il classico attaccante scarso alla Javi Moreno, il classico bidone da Liga.


----------



## Aron (20 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ehhhhhhhhh questo Pekerman che non ci fa fare le visite mediche



L'Atletico lo prenderebbe senza visite.

Qui il problema è un altro: Jackson Martinez ci sbertuccia nonostante un accordo che era solo da finalizzare. 
Facessero tutti come Jackson Martinez, nessun club potrebbe prendere accordi con società e giocatori fino alle visite mediche, e nessuno potrebbe fare annunci di accordi durante il corso di una stagione.
Berbatov è noto per fare scherzetti del genere. 

Ciò non toglie che il Milan ne esce mediaticamente distrutto.


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Jackson Martinez a un passo dall'Atletico Madrid.
> Inizia ora un duello con la Roma per Bacca.*



Giocatore che spero vada alla Roma ma che sicuramente prenderemo noi. Ricardo Oliveira 2.0


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Difficile mantenere la calma.
> Serriamo le fila e cerchiamo di pensare che a tanto non possono arrivare dopo il "Jackson sì", sarebbe devastante a tutti i livelli, tutti.
> Bacca è, per me, il classico attaccante scarso alla Javi Moreno, il classico bidone da Liga.



bacca per quello che lo paghi è un bidone. tanto se c'è la concorrezza l'esito sarà scontato.


----------



## gabuz (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano (SKY): ''Pare che l'Atletico Madrid possa far firmare un contratto a Jackson Martinez senza che questi consegua le visite mediche. E' un bel rischio se ricordiamo la trattativa Biabiany, ma gli spagnoli sembrano disposti a correrlo''.*



Pazzesco. Un'umiliazione così grande non l'avrebbe immaginata nemmeno un'interista incarognito...


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'Atletico lo prenderebbe senza visite.
> 
> Qui il problema è un altro: Jackson Martinez ci sbertuccia nonostante un accordo che era solo da finalizzare.
> Facessero tutti come Jackson Martinez, nessun club potrebbe prendere accordi con società e giocatori fino alle visite mediche, e nessuno potrebbe fare annunci di accordi durante il corso di una stagione.
> ...



E il contratto firmato? Non mancava solo di depositarlo in Lega?


----------



## markjordan (20 Giugno 2015)

jm non ha mai accettato
qual'e' la colpa di galliani ? errori passati che ci hanno affossato come attrattivita' non certo queste 2 trattative gestite in modo vecchio ma senza coòpe
non siamo appetibili
bacca lo dicono i giornalai e poi la roma fa la cl ......


----------



## Victorss (20 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'Atletico lo prenderebbe senza visite.
> 
> Qui il problema è un altro: Jackson Martinez ci sbertuccia nonostante un accordo che era solo da finalizzare.
> Facessero tutti come Jackson Martinez, nessun club potrebbe prendere accordi con società e giocatori fino alle visite mediche, e nessuno potrebbe fare annunci di accordi durante il corso di una stagione.
> ...



Mi dispiace ma a sto punto avevano ragione quelli che dicevano che finchè non ci sono le firme sono solo pagliacciate.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Jackson Martinez a un passo dall'Atletico Madrid.
> Inizia ora un duello con la Roma per Bacca.*



Non so se sono più preoccupato per la prima o per la seconda.


----------



## medjai (20 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Questa società è riuscita a farmi vergognare d'essere milanista.



Anche a me. Sono arrabiato, non ho parole veramente... Oggi è il primo giorno nella mia vita in cui mi fa vergogna essere milanista.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non so se sono più preoccupato per la prima o per la seconda.



Sono incompetente calcisticametne parlando, ma Bacca mi pare un giocatore mediocre. A me non piace proprio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Jackson Martinez a un passo dall'Atletico Madrid.
> Inizia ora un duello con la Roma per Bacca.*





Aron ha scritto:


> L'Atletico lo prenderebbe senza visite.
> 
> Qui il problema è un altro: Jackson Martinez ci sbertuccia nonostante un accordo che era solo da finalizzare.
> Facessero tutti come Jackson Martinez, nessun club potrebbe prendere accordi con società e giocatori fino alle visite mediche, e nessuno potrebbe fare annunci di accordi durante il corso di una stagione.
> ...



Aron,per favore.
Non servono le visite per capire se un affare è fatto. Escono foto,dichiarazioni,conferme.
Le uniche presunte dichiarazioni di questi giorni non erano certo da giocatore del Milan,dai.


----------



## accadde_domani (20 Giugno 2015)

Tra l'altro che su Bacca ci sia fortemente la Roma è da vedere, a me sembra il classico specchietto per le allodole di Sabatini, utile a sviare la stampa per poi andare su altro.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Io direi a questo punto proviamo almeno a prendere dei giovani di talento in ogni reparto, sempre se ci sta qualche soldo.
Basta sti bacca, martinez e via dicendo. GIovani di talento da lanciare, e vediamo quel che esce.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Jackson Martinez a un passo dall'Atletico Madrid.
> Inizia ora un duello con la Roma per Bacca.*



questo sarà il colpo di grazia. Galliani è sparito..boh non so che dire


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

E invece io non mi vergognerò mai di essere milanista, alla facciaccia vostra


----------



## Aron (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E il contratto firmato? Non mancava solo di depositarlo in Lega?



Se il giocatore non è convinto c'è poco da fare.
Nel '96 ci fu la vicenda Vlaovic-Napoli, che firmò il contratto ma a cui il giocatore poi si oppose per andare al Valencia.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> questo sarà il colpo di grazia. Galliani è sparito..boh non so che dire



Si è quello il fatto strano. È svanito nel nulla, da un momento all'altro. Attendo qualche intervista che gli faranno i giornalisti


----------



## alcyppa (20 Giugno 2015)

Sta crollando il castello di carte.


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Jackson Martinez a un passo dall'Atletico Madrid.
> Inizia ora un duello con la Roma per Bacca.*



Se tra qualche settimana dovessero arrivare i soldi di Bee quel pazzoide di Galliani sarebbe seriamente capace di andare a Siviglia e spendere 30 milioni per il colombiano. Bisogna assolutamente prendere un direttore sportivo prima che sia troppo tardi.


----------



## alcyppa (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Si è quello il fatto strano. È svanito nel nulla, da un momento all'altro. Attendo qualche intervista che gli faranno i giornalisti



Non è strano.
I codardi quando le cose vanno male si nascondono come i topi.


----------



## Heaven (20 Giugno 2015)

Se sfuma anche Jackson Galliani non deve farsi più vedere

Poi non capisco comunque perché l'atletico abbia più fascino del Milan


----------



## malos (20 Giugno 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Non è strano.
> I codardi quando le cose vanno male si nascondono come i topi.



Si nasconde dopo ogni sconfitta figuriamoci ora che ha preso da tutti pesci in faccia.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Se sfuma anche Jackson Galliani non deve farsi più vedere
> 
> Poi non capisco comunque perché l'atletico abbia più fascino del Milan


attualmente anche il sassuolo ha più fascino del milan


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ah comunque ci sono le foto di Kondogbia che firma il contratto.....*senza visite mediche effettuate*.Così, giusto per ribadire che non era quello il problema, ma ben altro.


----------



## walter 22 (20 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io direi a questo punto proviamo almeno a prendere dei giovani di talento in ogni reparto, sempre se ci sta qualche soldo.
> Basta sti bacca, martinez e via dicendo. GIovani di talento da lanciare, e vediamo quel che esce.



Con Galliani e Berlusconi a guidare il mercato è inutile pensare di costruire una squadra puntando su giovani calciatori da scoprire e di talento, questa squadra ha dirigenti che da più di trent'anni per essere competitivi ad alti livelli ha sempre comprato grandi giocatori già affermati e se mai ha aggiunto qualche giovane che poi è esploso (vedi Kakà per fare l'esempio più lampante) non sono in grado di costruire una grande squadra in questo modo ci vuole tempo, bravura ed anche, parere mio, molta ma molta fortuna. Se non comprano giocatori affermati e di valore resteremo in questo limbo per diversi anni.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> attualmente anche il sassuolo ha più fascino del milan



.


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2015)

Bacca non è un granché. Ha fatto una grande e unica stagione a 29 anni. Io virerei su altro.


----------



## Aron (20 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma a sto punto avevano ragione quelli che dicevano che finchè non ci sono le firme sono solo pagliacciate.



I comportamenti alla Jackson Martinez sono eccezioni. Non regole.
Altrimenti, come già detto, nessun club può fare annunci di accordi senza visite mediche, le quali per forza di cose avvengono da giugno in poi. 
Jackson Martinez sembra un altro Berbatov, come atteggiamenti: i dirigenti della Fiorentina lo attendevano all'aeroporto e vedendolo non arrivare iniziarono a preoccuparsi. Poco dopo scoprirono che il giocatore stava andando in direzione Torino, dalla Juventus. A sua volta, la Juventus stava andando a prenderlo fisicamente con l'aereo, e all'ultimo il giocatore si diresse a Londra per firmare con il Fulham.

Quello che io mi domando è: possibile che Galliani non avesse mai intuito che il giocatore non fosse mai stato veramente convinto del Milan?


----------



## Aron (20 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ah comunque ci sono le foto di Kondogbia che firma il contratto.....*senza visite mediche effettuate*.Così, giusto per ribadire che non era quello il problema, ma ben altro.



Una cosa è la firma del contratto...un altro il tesseramento.


----------



## Aron (20 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Bacca non è un granché. Ha fatto una grande e unica stagione a 29 anni. Io virerei su altro.



Sono d'accordo.
Bacca andrebbe bene a cifre molto inferiori a quelle a cui chiedono, e comunque solo per completamento.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

Ahooo ma Gallo ma esisti ancora???


----------



## Aron (20 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> questo sarà il colpo di grazia. Galliani è sparito..boh non so che dire



Galliani entro domani sera deve partire e prendere un campione. Entro domani sera.
Altrimenti non se ne esce.


----------



## gabuz (20 Giugno 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Sta crollando il castello di carte.



Esatto. Il dubbio è: come speravano di poterlo reggere a lungo?


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

ma seriamente ma chi verrebbe nel milan in questo momento....per cortesia. Ripeto, puntare sui giovani di talento e come va va. Non ci sono altre alternative. Tranne se cominciano a comprare giocatori in una sera senza teatrini e trattative.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Esatto. Il dubbio è: come speravano di poterlo reggere a lungo?



Appunto, pensa quanto è alla frutta Galliani. Forse nel 1970 i giocatori potevano permettersi di aspettare...


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Jackson Martinez a un passo dall'Atletico Madrid.
> Inizia ora un duello con la Roma per Bacca.*





Aron ha scritto:


> Una cosa è la firma del contratto...un altro il tesseramento.



Il tesseramento si può fare dal primo luglio.
Tuttavia,come le visite mediche,non preclude affatto l'ufficialità chiara e solare di una trattativa,come stiamo vedendo in questi minuti.
Ci hanno preso per i fondelli,mio caro Aron. Per l'ennesima volta.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Galliani entro domani sera deve partire e prendere un campione. Entro domani sera.
> Altrimenti non se ne esce.


se anche parte lo sa mezzo mondo. tempo che mette i piedi fuori dall'aereo e già la concorrenza è col giocatore a firmare il contratto.


----------



## kenzepisu (20 Giugno 2015)

Nn so voi ma in tutta sincerità l'operazione JM ho l'impressione che sia tutta fuffa x far partire le aste delle squadre golose di spendere parecchi soldi. Ok ora ci sono soldi freschi x poter imbastire un buon organico però, pensateci bene... 35ml € solo di clausola più stipendio giocatore per x anni. Operazione da nn meno di 50mln. Martinez è un buonissimo attaccante ma nn è un fenomeno. E ha quasi 29 anni suonati. Se il condor deve creare col budget la squadra del futuro dovrà sicuramente garantire al nuovo Milan giovani forti e affamati nn quasi 30enni che nn decollano nel panorama internazionale. Aspetto fiducioso convinto che prima del raduno qlc di buono sarà sicuramente fatto


----------



## gabuz (20 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il tesseramento si può fare dal primo luglio.
> Tuttavia,come le visite mediche,non preclude affatto l'ufficialità chiara e solare di una trattativa,come stiamo vedendo in questi minuti.
> Ci hanno preso per i fondelli,mio caro Aron. Per l'ennesima volta.



Ovviamente. Perché a questo punto non far firmare JM come l'Inter sta facendo con Kondogbia? Poi dopo, già forte della firma, gli facevi effettuare le visite mediche. 
E' stato tutto un bluff


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Jackson Martinez a un passo dall'Atletico Madrid.
> Inizia ora un duello con la Roma per Bacca.*





gabuz ha scritto:


> Ovviamente. Perché a questo punto non far firmare JM come l'Inter sta facendo con Kondogbia? Poi dopo, già forte della firma, gli facevi effettuare le visite mediche.
> E' stato tutto un bluff



Senza contare che molto probabilmente un contratto di acquisto già firmato può essere vincolato al superamento delle visite in un momento successivo,come si è visto più di una volta.
Scemi noi a cascarci.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Senza contare che molto probabilmente un contratto di acquisto già firmato può essere vincolato al superamento delle visite in un momento successivo,come si è visto più di una volta.
> Scemi noi a cascarci.



Ma infatti, si poteva fare un accordo vincolante, un precontratto, hai voglia...


----------



## Julian Ross (20 Giugno 2015)

È tutto un bluff enorme.
Bacca poi...30 mln per un ricardo oliveira bis..per carità!

Attendo il raduno, curioso di vedere cosa si inventeranno (la scusa della fiscalità non regge stavolta Fester...).


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Una cosa è la firma del contratto...un altro il tesseramento.



La firma di un contratto non è uno scarabocchio su carta igienica. Non c'era nessuna firma, al massimo una stretta di mano con il presidente del Porto e una pacca sulle spalle all'agente del giocatore. Che valgono 0.
Lo sapeva pure Galliani che non c'era niente di fatto, non è che JM ha tradito o roba del genere.


----------



## gabuz (20 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Senza contare che molto probabilmente un contratto di acquisto già firmato può essere vincolato al superamento delle visite in un momento successivo,come si è visto più di una volta.
> Scemi noi a cascarci.



Non ci siamo cascati. E' stato voluto. Una volta che il giocatore firma lo devi pagare. Cash. Le visite mediche, tranne rari casi, sono una formalità.
Dopo la firma però sei vincolato, non puoi tirarti indietro. Il problema è quello. Non ha firmato perché abbiamo i soldi del Monopoli, non quelli veri.


----------



## Sanchez (20 Giugno 2015)

Bacca 

Quì c'è da uscire pazzi, prendiamola a ridere perchè usciamo veramente pazzi sennò.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

Sanchez ha scritto:


> *Bacca *
> 
> Quì c'è da uscire pazzi, prendiamola a ridere perchè usciamo veramente pazzi sennò.



In un primo momento mi ero preoccupato anch'io ma tranquillo che non c'è neanche il pericolo.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

kenzepisu ha scritto:


> Nn so voi ma in tutta sincerità l'operazione JM ho l'impressione che sia tutta fuffa x far partire le aste delle squadre golose di spendere parecchi soldi. Ok ora ci sono soldi freschi x poter imbastire un buon organico però, pensateci bene... 35ml € solo di clausola più stipendio giocatore per x anni. Operazione da nn meno di 50mln. Martinez è un buonissimo attaccante ma nn è un fenomeno. E ha quasi 29 anni suonati. Se il condor deve creare col budget la squadra del futuro dovrà sicuramente garantire al nuovo Milan giovani forti e affamati nn quasi 30enni che nn decollano nel panorama internazionale. Aspetto fiducioso convinto che prima del raduno qlc di buono sarà sicuramente fatto


Kondogbia è un normale mediano. ..JM ha 29 anni e non è un fenomeno. ..
io credo che il fondo lo stiamo rischiando anche noi tifosi


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

comunque anche martinez è sfumato. Guarda caso galliani è scomparso. RIdicolo.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Kondogbia è un normale mediano. ..JM ha 29 anni e non è un fenomeno. ..
> io credo che il fondo lo stiamo rischiando anche noi tifosi



.

Mi viene da pensare che Galliani ce lo meritiamo.


----------



## Hammer (20 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, si poteva fare un accordo vincolante, un precontratto, hai voglia...



Questi trucchetti li conoscono molto meglio di noi. Figuriamoci se Galliani, se avesse voluto, non ne avrebbe fatti. La verità è che non si voleva, punto.



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La firma di un contratto non è uno scarabocchio su carta igienica. Non c'era nessuna firma, al massimo una stretta di mano con il presidente del Porto e una pacca sulle spalle all'agente del giocatore. Che valgono 0.
> Lo sapeva pure Galliani che non c'era niente di fatto, non è che JM ha tradito o roba del genere.



Bingo



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> comunque anche martinez è sfumato. Guarda caso galliani è scomparso. RIdicolo.



Stasera niente cena per il Condor


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Jackson Martinez a un passo dall'Atletico Madrid.
> Inizia ora un duello con la Roma per Bacca.*





gabuz ha scritto:


> Non ci siamo cascati. E' stato voluto. Una volta che il giocatore firma lo devi pagare. Cash. Le visite mediche, tranne rari casi, sono una formalità.
> Dopo la firma però sei vincolato, non puoi tirarti indietro. Il problema è quello. Non ha firmato perché abbiamo i soldi del Monopoli, non quelli veri.



Intendevo scemi noi tifosi a credere in un nuovo andazzo 
È stato tutto un cinema,ovvio.


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> Se JM fa la riserva a Bacca un motivo ci sarà?



Su questo ti dò ragione


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Su questo ti dò ragione



Bacca è di una scarsezza raccapricciante


----------



## Litte2307 (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Bacca è di una scarsezza raccapricciante



In Coppa America, come detto, è titolate e Martinez riserva. Non è scarso, però finché non prendiamo nessuno...


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Kondogbia è un normale mediano. ..JM ha 29 anni e non è un fenomeno. ..
> io credo che il fondo lo stiamo rischiando anche noi tifosi



Quoto alla grande


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

ragazzi è stato bello sognare per 2 settimane....adesso torniamo ad essere realisti e all'italmilan o parametrizeromilan.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> In Coppa America, come detto, è titolate e Martinez riserva. Non è scarso, però finché non prendiamo nessuno...



il problema non si pone tanto non compriano nessuno. Facciamo solo finte di esserci.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Trasmissioni Milan channel si sono interrotte?


----------



## Sanchez (20 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me l'unico pensiero di Fester è che stasera non scroccherà nessuna cena

D'altra parte uno che esce dall'hotel sorridendo affianco a Fassone e Ausilio dopo che lo hanno appena sodomizzato ben bene cosa volete che se ne freghi di tutto questo disastro?


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Mi viene da pensare che Galliani ce lo meritiamo.


.


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Jackson Martinez a un passo dall'Atletico Madrid.
> Inizia ora un duello con la Roma per Bacca.*



A me sto Bacca non sembra poi chissà che,mi auguro di perdere pure questo duello (che poi saremmo in grado di perderlo con chiunque,dato l'appeal ai minimi storici).Sempre che mai si aprirà,perchè giunti a questo punto non credo veramente più a nulla fino alle firme.


----------



## danjr (20 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Kondogbia è un normale mediano. ..JM ha 29 anni e non è un fenomeno. ..
> io credo che il fondo lo stiamo rischiando anche noi tifosi



Il punto non è questo, infatti sui giocatori la penso più o meno come te, non sono gullit e rijkard. La cosa fondamentale che fa arrabbiare così tanti tifosi è che si è palesemente capito che non c'è alcun budget, non ci sono soldi, zero € come sempre.


----------



## Andre96 (20 Giugno 2015)

Non ho parole......................................................................................................


----------



## Jack14 (20 Giugno 2015)

Io ho deciso. Lunedi disdico premium. Questa è la più grossa presa in giro degli ultimi anni. Assurdo. In qualsiasi società l' AD parte sportiva avrebbe perso il posto e anzi... dovrebbe essere citato per danno reputazionale


----------



## Aron (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Trasmissioni Milan channel si sono interrotte?



Troppo comodo per le alte sfere scaricare la patata bollente su Milan Channel e su Suma.
Non è Suma, nè nessun altro di Milan Channel, a portare avanti le trattative e a condizionarle. 
Milan Channel fa da scudo. I responsabili se ne stanno tranquilli.

Per questo, e non solo questo, dico che Galliani si deve fare un altro viaggio per prendere un campione entro domani sera o massimo dopodomani , perchè così non si può continuare.


----------



## Memories of the Time (20 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Galliani entro domani sera deve partire e prendere un campione. Entro domani sera.
> Altrimenti non se ne esce.


Perché no? Cosa cambia a lui?


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Troppo comodo per le alte sfere scaricare la patata bollente su Milan Channel e su Suma.
> Non è Suma, nè nessun altro di Milan Channel, a portare avanti le trattative e a condizionarle.
> Milan Channel fa da scudo. I responsabili se ne stanno tranquilli.
> 
> Per questo, e non solo questo, dico che Galliani si deve fare un altro viaggio per prendere un campione entro domani sera o massimo dopodomani , perchè così non si può continuare.



Ma ti pare?! Galliani il sabato e la domenica se ne starà a mollo presso la sua Forte dei Marmi.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Troppo comodo per le alte sfere scaricare la patata bollente su Milan Channel e su Suma.
> Non è Suma, nè nessun altro di Milan Channel, a portare avanti le trattative e a condizionarle.
> Milan Channel fa da scudo. I responsabili se ne stanno tranquilli.
> 
> Per questo, e non solo questo, dico che Galliani si deve fare un altro viaggio per prendere un campione entro domani sera o massimo dopodomani , perchè così non si può continuare.


Chiedevo di MC perché essendo un canale rossonero sarà l unico ad esprimersi. Galliani finché non prende qualcuno sempre se lo prende sarà introvabile


----------



## alcyppa (20 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Kondogbia è un normale mediano. ..JM ha 29 anni e non è un fenomeno. ..
> io credo che il fondo lo stiamo rischiando anche noi tifosi



Dai, la volpe e l'uva.
È psicologicamente normale ritrovarsi a pensarla così, è una sorta di autoprotezione.

Lo posso perfettamente capire, anche se sarebbe il caso che la gente iniziasse ad essere un po' più obiettiva.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Jackson Martinez a un passo dall'Atletico Madrid.
> Inizia ora un duello con la Roma per Bacca.*



si ci manca solo pippa bacca.  

era meglio non illudersi e rassegnarsi subito all'ital-milan, sti maledetti ci faranno impazzire prima o poi.


----------



## danjr (20 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> si ci manca solo pippa bacca.
> 
> era meglio non illudersi e rassegnarsi subito all'ital-milan, sti maledetti ci faranno impazzire prima o poi.


Quello che penso anch'io, ma avremmo perso anche in quel caso il duello per Valdifiori e Saponara!


----------



## Andre96 (20 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Troppo comodo per le alte sfere scaricare la patata bollente su Milan Channel e su Suma.
> Non è Suma, nè nessun altro di Milan Channel, a portare avanti le trattative e a condizionarle.
> Milan Channel fa da scudo. I responsabili se ne stanno tranquilli.
> 
> Per questo, e non solo questo, dico che Galliani si deve fare un altro viaggio per prendere un campione entro domani sera o massimo dopodomani , perchè così non si può continuare.


Con quali soldi? Già è tanto se arriva Baselli.
P.S. Noto che chi dava del genio a Galliani dicendo che ha già fatto tutto ecc. non si è fatto ancora vedere dopo la chiusura dell'Inter per Kondogbia


----------



## Aron (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Chiedevo di MC perché essendo un canale rossonero sarà l unico ad esprimersi. Galliani finché non prende qualcuno sempre se lo prende sarà introvabile



Pure a Milan Channel bisognerebbe essere introvabili e rimborsare i giorni di assenza di trasmissioni agli abbonati.
Troppo comodo far passare per cazza-ri Milan Channel che riceve le informazioni dai piani alti, gli stessi piani alti responsabili della situazione attuale.


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Trasmissioni Milan channel si sono interrotte?



Prima di lunedì non ci sarà nessuna diretta di Sumaro.Il sabato e domenica non va in onda.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Pure a Milan Channel bisognerebbe essere introvabili e rimborsare i giorni di assenza di trasmissioni agli abbonati.
> Troppo comodo far passare per ******* Milan Channel che riceve le informazioni dai piani alti, gli stessi piani alti responsabili della situazione attuale.



Si ma nessuno mi risponde set trasmissioni di MC ci sono? Nel senso dovevano esserci o ci saranno?


----------



## Aron (20 Giugno 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Dai, la volpe e l'uva.
> È psicologicamente normale ritrovarsi a pensarla così, è una sorta di autoprotezione.
> 
> Lo posso perfettamente capire, anche se sarebbe il caso che la gente iniziasse ad essere un po' più obiettiva.



Pochi ***-zi: Kondogbia è il nuovo Desailly. Jackson Martinez un erede di Weah. 
Ci stanno le opinioni, ma questi comunque sono campioni.
Spero comunque che floppino come hanno floppato Mendieta e Bergkamp.


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Prima di lunedì non ci sarà nessuna diretta di Sumaro.Il sabato e domenica non va in onda.



Ecco grazie insomma tutti fortunati


----------



## danjr (20 Giugno 2015)

per chi schifa Bacca: lo step successivo sarà Immobile, dopodiché un nuovo tentativo di prestito per Destro e infine l'acquisto di Okaka


----------



## franck3211 (20 Giugno 2015)

Notizia dell ultima ora: Pippo Inzaghi di nuovo allenatore de Milan. 

Ps scherzo


----------



## Aron (20 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Con quali soldi? Già è tanto se arriva Baselli.
> P.S. Noto che chi dava del genio a Galliani dicendo che ha già fatto tutto ecc. non si è fatto ancora vedere dopo la chiusura dell'Inter per Kondogbia



Si spera che Galliani stia pensando nel frattempo a trattare in riservatezza con un vero campione, che non è certo Bacca.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2015)

sul web il milan è diventato lo zimbello di turno. Tutti che ci deridono....maledetti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Prima di lunedì non ci sarà nessuna diretta di Sumaro.Il sabato e domenica non va in onda.


Domani avranno tutto il tempo per concordare qualche balla da raccontare ai tifosi. Stasera cena da Giannino e domani via in spiaggia a forte dei marmi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Si spera che Galliani stia pensando nel frattempo a trattare in riservatezza con un vero campione, che non è certo Bacca.



Ammesso che ci siano,i soldi.


----------



## Andre96 (20 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Si spera che Galliani stia pensando nel frattempo a trattare in riservatezza con un vero campione, che non è certo Bacca.



Ripeto: con quali soldi?
Comunque riservatezza e Galliani nella stessa frase non si possono vedè.


----------



## Aron (20 Giugno 2015)

danjr ha scritto:


> per chi schifa Bacca: lo step successivo sarà Immobile, dopodiché un nuovo tentativo di prestito per Destro e infine l'acquisto di Okaka



Bacca va bene se annunciano prima Oscar e Ibra.
In questo momento Bacca vale Destro per i tifosi, anche se Bacca è nettamente più forte.


----------



## Aron (20 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ripeto: con quali soldi?
> Comunque riservatezza e Galliani nella stessa frase non si possono vedè



In questo momento non ci sono i soldi di altri investitori.
Anticipa tutto Berlusconi, se si ha la decenza di concludere almeno una trattativa.


----------



## Fedeshi (20 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Si spera che Galliani stia pensando nel frattempo a trattare in riservatezza con un vero campione, che non è certo Bacca.



L'alternativa è il licenziamento,voi non ci credete ma secondo me è un ipotesi da non sottovalutare.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Pittuosto che Bacca preferisco Destro.. credo con questo dico tutto


----------



## Galliani00 (20 Giugno 2015)

..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sul web il milan è diventato lo zimbello di turno. Tutti che ci deridono....maledetti.


Della derisione dei tifosi delle altre squadre poco mi importa. Ciò che è grave è quando un procuratore devia le chiamate di un dirigente del Milan, quando la società Milan perde credibilità con i giocatori e gli altri club europei. Come puoi portare top player quando non sei più credibile? Galliani e Berlusconi dovrebbe levarsi di torno solo per questo motivo.


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ripeto: con quali soldi?
> Comunque riservatezza e Galliani nella stessa frase non si possono vedè.



I soldi ci dovrebbero essere, se non altro perché altrimenti l'Inter non avrebbe speso così tanto per kongo


----------



## markjordan (20 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Pittuosto che Bacca preferisco Destro.. credo con questo dico tutto



ti prego no dai
destro e' da calcio dilettantistico , bacca 20m li vale


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2015)

danjr ha scritto:


> per chi schifa Bacca: lo step successivo sarà Immobile, dopodiché un nuovo tentativo di prestito per Destro e infine l'acquisto di Okaka



si guarda, arrivati a sto punto facciamo l'ital milan che è meglio. 
almeno uno la smette di sognare in grande. 

ci avevano promesso i campioni, bacca chi è ? facciamo l'ital milan e finiamola lì, almeno sappiamo che tipo di campionato ci aspetta. 

fossi sinisa li avrei già mandati a quel paese.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sul web il milan è diventato lo zimbello di turno. Tutti che ci deridono....maledetti.



Ora ci deridono anche in Europa.


----------



## Alberto (20 Giugno 2015)

Pedullà sul suo sito dice che è derby di mercato anche per Abdennour...


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Giugno 2015)

Su Skysport24 uno ha appena detto che il tutto dipenderà dalla volontà del giocatore. Se vuole il Milan, lì andrà, altrimenti andrà all'atletico.


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Pedullà sul suo sito dice che è derby di mercato anche per Abdennour...



Magari ce lo lasciano e lo spaccia per colpo. La difesa è l'ultimo dei nostri problemi.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Giugno 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ti prego no dai
> destro e' da calcio dilettantistico , bacca 20m li vale



per me Bacca sarebbe un bluff ancora peggiore a quello di Ricardo Oliveira, lo conosco benissimo fino al suo tempo nel Junior Barranquilla

Per me il Milan deve virare su Dzeko e Jovetic


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Giugno 2015)

O forse puntare su un emergente molto bravo come Talisca del Benfica


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Giugno 2015)

In Colombia confermano che Jackson Martinez è vicinissimo all'Atletico Madrid.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Giugno 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Su Skysport24 uno ha appena detto che il tutto dipenderà dalla volontà del giocatore. Se vuole il Milan, lì andrà, altrimenti andrà all'atletico.



e già fatta, Simeone che non scherza ha detto che questo colombiano vuole il Atletico


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Su Skysport24 uno ha appena detto che il tutto dipenderà dalla volontà del giocatore. Se vuole il Milan, lì andrà, altrimenti andrà all'atletico.



Che equivale a dire che l'abbiamo perso, questo era dubbioso anche quando non c'era nessuno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Su Skysport24 uno ha appena detto che il tutto dipenderà dalla volontà del giocatore. Se vuole il Milan, lì andrà, altrimenti andrà all'atletico.



Allora andrà all'Atletico, il giocatore non era convinto si vedeva anni luce, va all'Atletico a fare il titolare e giocare la Cl ormai è andato pure lui


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Su Skysport24 uno ha appena detto che il tutto dipenderà dalla volontà del giocatore. Se vuole il Milan, lì andrà, altrimenti andrà all'atletico.



Perso pure questo


----------



## J&B (20 Giugno 2015)

Perchè non un italiano? perchè non Gabbiadini ad esempio.


----------



## Nicco (20 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Jackson Martinez a un passo dall'Atletico Madrid.
> Inizia ora un duello con la Roma per Bacca.*



Boiaaaaa che tristezza.


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Giugno 2015)

Da venerdì scorso (quando si era data la certezza di Jackson Martinez al Milan) ho passato 2/3 giorni godendo, ero convinto che finalmente eravamo tornati soprattutto riguardo alle voci di Ibra e Kondogbia...ora sfumati tutti al 98%


----------



## walter 22 (20 Giugno 2015)

Due settimane di false illusioni: Milan su Ibra, J Martinez è fatta, Kondogbia è praticamente un giocatore del milan, Oltre Ibra e Martinez anche Luis Adriano, Il milan non si ferma più Hummels nel mirino e nel giro di mezza giornata scaraventati di nuovo nella triste realtà


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2015)

*I media della Colombia sono certi: Jackson Martinez andrà all'Atletico Madrid.*


----------



## Petrecte (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Dai giornali della Colombia sono certi :Jackson Martinez andrà all'Atletico Madrid.*


Tristezza infinita ... non per il giocatore ma per come ci siamo ridotti ...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Dai giornali della Colombia sono certi :Jackson Martinez andrà all'Atletico Madrid.*



...ormai è perso. Guardiamo avanti.


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Dai giornali della Colombia sono certi :Jackson Martinez andrà all'Atletico Madrid.*



Che depressione, non per i calciatori (mercenari), perchè voglio gente seria e professionale al Milan, ma per il fatto che siamo guidati da dei signori che hanno solo il loro interesse come principale obiettivo, siamo lo specchio della politica italiana.


----------



## J&B (20 Giugno 2015)

Ormai si è capito, punteranno tutto su Ibra attorniato da gente mediocre.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Dai giornali della Colombia sono certi :Jackson Martinez andrà all'Atletico Madrid.*



sta accadendo qualcosa di veramente vergognoso per l'immagine del Milan.Se e quando(perchè a questo punto dubito anche di questo) Bee entrerà in società,qualche testa dovrà pur cadere


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I media della Colombia sono certi: Jackson Martinez andrà all'Atletico Madrid.*



Siamo gli zimbelli del globo terracqueo.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> sta accadendo qualcosa di veramente vergognoso per l'immagine del Milan.Se e quando(perchè a questo punto dubito anche di questo) Bee entrerà in società,qualche testa dovrà pur cadere



http://www.milanworld.net/il-danno-dimmagine-dagli-affari-kondogbia-e-forse-martinez-vt29315.html


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Che depressione, non per i calciatori (mercenari), perchè voglio gente seria e professionale al Milan, ma per il fatto che siamo guidati da dei signori che hanno solo il loro interesse come principale obiettivo, siamo lo specchio della politica italiana.



Però ragazzi intendiamoci, i giocatori nostrani li critichiamo perchè sono bidoni, quelli forti sono mercenari...bisogna scendere a compromessi, giocatori forti che sognano di giocare nel Milan non esistono.


----------



## J&B (20 Giugno 2015)

La Doyen ci distruggerà. Berlusconi sveglia!!!!


----------



## Djici (20 Giugno 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Ormai si è capito, punteranno tutto su Ibra attorniato da gente mediocre.



E alla fine Ibra rimane in Francia e noi giochiamo con 11 mediocri.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (20 Giugno 2015)

Direi che Jackson Martinez l'abbiamo definitivamente perso, questa è il colpo di scena più vergognoso che io ricordo(più della cena con tevez)
Ricapitolando galliani ha "trattato" jackson e kondogbia facendo alzare il prezzo e di fatto facendo un favore alla doyen, solo questo ha fatto!
Per quanto riguarda mr bee invece di continuare a pubblicare foto inutili spero che con l'ingresso in società possa cambiare qualcosa a livello dirigenziale, questa volta Galliani non può essere perdonato. Mi aspetto che entro due giorni parli e spieghi cosa sta succedendo, sarebbe il minimo


----------



## Dexter (20 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Notizia dell ultima ora: Pippo Inzaghi di nuovo allenatore de Milan.
> 
> Ps scherzo


Ahahahah, sarebbe perfetto per completare l'opera. Facciamoci una risata almeno


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I media della Colombia sono certi: Jackson Martinez andrà all'Atletico Madrid.*


----------



## Alberto (20 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo gli zimbelli del globo terracqueo.



E' ciò che si meritano Berlusconi e Galliani... l'essere troppo mediatici a volte può avere un effetto boomerang... ora che ci stanno perdendo la faccia, loro che sono attaccati all'immagine all'ennesima potenza, voglio proprio vedere come si comporteranno e quante altre frottole (mediatiche) saranno in grado di propinare ancora!!!


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I media della Colombia sono certi: Jackson Martinez andrà all'Atletico Madrid.*





J&B ha scritto:


> Ormai si è capito, punteranno tutto su Ibra attorniato da gente mediocre.



Sarebbe già qualcosa, visto l'andazzo. Ma Ibra in questo Milan non ci viene manco se lo sparano. Come non ci verrebbe nessuno. Rendiamoci conto che ci stanno scansando tutti i giocatori...


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sarebbe già qualcosa, visto l'andazzo. Ma Ibra in questo Milan non ci viene manco se lo sparano. Come non ci verrebbe nessuno. Rendiamoci conto che ci stanno scansando tutti i giocatori...



Quoto. Nessun big AD OGGI verrà al Milan. Dopo questa giornata o forse settimana, la credibilità del Milan, del suo presunto progetto, è stata totalmente distrutta.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (20 Giugno 2015)

Io poi non capisco, questi soldi secondo voi ci sono o no? Cioè non penso che siano state portate avanti delle trattative "finte" con soldi finti, che senso avrebbe?
Se i soldi ci sono allora è l'unica nota positiva che può far sperare in un mercato decente


----------



## zlatan (20 Giugno 2015)

Tranquilli domani c'è un nuovo vertice di mercato sotto con i prossimi che ci soffiano sotto il naso.
che umiliazione chissà il caro direttore di Milan Chanel se ha il coraggio di tornare in video dopo il logo di mMilan Chanel su Martinez


----------



## Petrecte (20 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quoto. Nessun big AD OGGI verrà al Milan. Dopo questa giornata o forse settimana, la credibilità del Milan, del suo presunto progetto, è stata totalmente distrutta.


Unica speranza che i fatti di questa settimana portino al siluramento o dimissioni del geometra .....


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I media della Colombia sono certi: Jackson Martinez andrà all'Atletico Madrid.*



E io che pensavo che il finale di Game of Thrones sarebbe stata la cosa più shockante della settimana...


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (20 Giugno 2015)

Galliani non si dimetterà mai, mettiamoci l'anima in pace


----------

